# Controversial opinions



## el-bo

Heres one, for starters:

Celine Dion is strikingly-beautiful, has a fantastic voice and "My Heart Will Go On" is a top choon!!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I really don't like Squid Game. Way too much violence.


----------



## el-bo

Marcus Millfield said:


> I really don't like Squid Game. Way too much senseless violence.


Haha! Don't watch Netflix/Marvel's 'The Punisher' then. I was actually shocked at the level of relentless brutality. That level of violence is not usually my thing, but Jon Bernthal's portrayal made it un-look-away-able


----------



## b_elliott

el-bo said:


> Heres one, for starters:
> 
> Celine Dion is strikingly-beautiful, has a fantastic voice and "My Heart Will Go On" is a top choon!!



Controversial opinion: When Celine's above video opens up we hear a lovely melody played by a real recorder. Wha???? No, no, nooooooo , should have used a vi instead!

Couldn't make it past 18 seconds in. [joking]


----------



## easyrider

Studio One is the best DAW ever…..no ifs or buts….


----------



## AudioLoco

I really despise Prince and especially his music.


----------



## easyrider

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


You have no soul…. ( watch it all )


----------



## AudioLoco

easyrider said:


> ( watch it all )


Not even for a free voucher for every library ever made I won't.


----------



## el-bo

b_elliott said:


> Controversial opinion: When Celine's above video opens up we hear a lovely melody played by a real recorder. Wha???? No, no, nooooooo , should have used a vi instead!
> 
> Couldn't make it past 18 seconds in. [joking]


Agreed! Ever since Fractured Sounds gifted 'Emotional Recorder' to the world, I find real recorders wholly lacking


----------



## Denix

Awarding the Nobel Prize in Literature to Bob Dylan was pretentious bullshit.


----------



## el-bo

easyrider said:


> You have no soul…. ( watch it all )



Given the title of the thread, disagreement is totally redundant


----------



## lux

who cares about orchestra anymore


----------



## el-bo

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


Haha! Now we're cooking!!


----------



## easyrider

AudioLoco said:


> Not even for a free voucher for every library ever made I won't.


Your loss…..you need that solo in your life.


----------



## AudioLoco

easyrider said:


> Your loss…..you need that solo in your life.


I need that solo like I need somebody to come drill, in the middle of my control room, a hole that connects my studio to the city sewer system ...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

lux said:


> who cares about orchestra anymore


Holy shit...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

el-bo said:


> Haha! Don't watch Netflix/Marvel's 'The Punisher' then. I was actually shocked at the level of relentless brutality. That level of violence is not usually my thing, but Jon Bernthal's portrayal made it un-look-away-able


That's not something I'd put on willingly. The Squid Game was a "what's all the fuss about?" thing. My wife and I sat through about half the first episode until the first game with the little girl robot and knew enough: not for us.

I'm really no pussy, but just can't take all the disrespect, hate and violence any more. There is too much of that shit going on in the real world as it is.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


Yeah, not a fan either.


----------



## el-bo

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's not something I'd put on willingly. The Squid Game was a "what's all the fuss about?" thing. My wife and I sat through about half the first episode until the first game with the little girl robot and knew enough: not for us.
> 
> I'm really no pussy, but just can't take all the disrespect, hate and violence any more. There is too much of that shit going on in the real world as it is.


I've only seen the first episode so far, as I cancelled my Netflix subscription a few weeks ago. Will surely watch the rest, at some point. I'm hoping that the overall premise, story and plight of the characters will compensate.

But overall, I get your point about hate and violence. While I'm still able to compartmentalise the experience of watching this type of content, these days I'm much more sensitive to the enervating aspects of such things (All media, actually), and so am wary to limit/control my exposure.

Having said that, I binged-watched 'The Punisher'


----------



## Marcus Millfield

el-bo said:


> While I'm still able to compartmentalise the experience of watching this type of content, these days I'm much more sensitive to the enervating aspects of such things (All media, actually), and so am wary to limit/control my exposure.



Good for you. I wish that for more people.


----------



## patrick76

Game of Thrones is a bad soap opera.


----------



## Denix

patrick76 said:


> Game of Thrones is a bad soap opera.


Someone wrote in a review:
Game of Thrones is like playing "The Settlers of Catan" (board game set in the Middle Ages) and in the background there is a TV showing porn.


----------



## easyrider

AudioLoco said:


> I need that solo like I need somebody to come drill, in the middle of my control room, a hole that connects my studio to the city sewer system ...


You’re a pseudo music fan …. 😀


----------



## Crowe

While I will forever celebrate the Beatles for what they've done for music in general, I don't think they have a single (recording of a) song that's actually good.


----------



## doctoremmet

Kirk Hunter strings are the be-all-end-all of string libraries.


----------



## AudioLoco

Crowe said:


> While I will forever celebrate the Beatles for what they've done for music in general, I don't think they have a single (recording of a) song that's actually good.


I knew that Beatles bashing was coming....


----------



## b_elliott

el-bo said:


> Agreed! Ever since Fractured Sounds gifted 'Emotional Recorder' to the world, I find real recorders wholly lacking


LOL.
You can bet down the road some up-and-coming conductor (trained in only the finest of string libraries) will shame actual string players for their legatos -- how dare they not match SchizerStringsR_us vst. "We no want legatos! Capiche?!" baton = tap-tap-tap 
The future awaits....


----------



## Marcus Millfield

doctoremmet said:


> Kirk Hunter strings are the be-all-end-all of string libraries.


Now you are just being provocative.


----------



## doctoremmet

Marcus Millfield said:


> Now you are just being provocative.


Guilty.


----------



## zwhita

The human race is a disease and it is time to hand over our dominance to our elephant overlords


----------



## Marcus Millfield

zwhita said:


> The human race is a disease and it is time to hand over our dominance to our elephant overlords


You lost me at "elephant overlords".


----------



## RogiervG

zwhita said:


> The human race is a disease and it is time to hand over our dominance to our elephant overlords


they poop more than we do on a daily basis..   indeed they are overlords...


----------



## Michel Simons

Marcus Millfield said:


> You lost me at "elephant overlords".


I believe that should be "mice overlords".


----------



## doctoremmet

Any Vogon ships passing by?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Michel Simons said:


> I believe that should be "mice overlords".


You never had cats, did you?


----------



## Tim_Wells

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


I don't despise him, but I don't care for his music and think he's over-rated (albeit quite talented).

Garth Brooks is another and not nearly as talented.


----------



## easyrider

God doesn’t exist.


----------



## PeterN

easyrider said:


> You have no soul…. ( watch it all )



One guy threw whole band under the bus. No words necessary here.


----------



## easyrider

Religion is the cause of human suffering.


----------



## easyrider

PeterN said:


> One guy threw whole band under the bus. No words necessary here.


Incredible isn’t it….


----------



## Marcus Millfield

easyrider said:


> Religion is the cause of human suffering.


Humans are the cause of human suffering.


----------



## easyrider

Marcus Millfield said:


> Humans are the cause of human suffering.


Humans who don’t believe in God done blow people up.

Oh and I include the church of capitalism in there as well.


----------



## PeterN

easyrider said:


> Incredible isn’t it…


He is at the borderline where magic starts


----------



## Zamenhof

You have enough string libraries.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

easyrider said:


> Humans who don’t believe in God done blow people up.
> 
> Oh and I include the church of capitalism in there as well.


Now that edit is just cheating! But I still call bs.


----------



## easyrider

PeterN said:


> He is at the borderline where magic starts


The whole band was under his spell….


----------



## Seymour Caiman

All good music is in 4/4.


----------



## easyrider

Cubase code is worse than Avids….🤣


----------



## easyrider

Capitalism is failing….people are dying and the earth is on fire….

When Will people realise you cannot eat money….


----------



## zwhita

Michel Simons said:


> I believe that should be "mice overlords".


Hence the controversy.



easyrider said:


> God doesn’t exist.


Contrary to popular opinion, Dog also is a figment of the collective imagination.


----------



## easyrider

The earth is flat…it’s just that people are very good at photoshop and Adobe premier that they can make it look round.


----------



## easyrider

The BBC is corrupt.


----------



## easyrider

Conservatism does not work on any level


----------



## easyrider

We are all controlled by the ideological and repressive state apparatus like chimps in a cage…the cage being Capitalism and the mindless endeavour for wealth at all cost


----------



## easyrider

Sample libraries give me self worth.


----------



## easyrider

N doesn’t exist.


----------



## lux

Zamenhof said:


> You have enough string libraries.


this spell will open a subdimensional vacuum hole in the forum. The world is now warned.


----------



## darkogav

Denix said:


> Awarding the Nobel Prize in Literature to Bob Dylan was pretentious bullshit.


blasphemy i say!


----------



## Crowe

easyrider said:


> God doesn’t exist.


Yes. Very controversial. XD


----------



## Denix

darkogav said:


> blasphemy i say!


Some older swedish gals and guys (probably not the same who did the Obama-peace-prize-in-advance fail for closing Guantanamo and stuff...) told Bob Dylan: "Bob, awesome lyrics!" And Bob asked: "And the music? I mean... did you like the Songs? In whole... you know? Songs - you get the concept?!" And they answered: "Really, amazing lyrics!"


----------



## darkogav

Denix said:


> Some older swedish gals and guys (probably not the same who did the Obama-peace-prize-in-advance fail for closing Guantanamo and stuff...) told Bob Dylan: "Bob, awesome lyrics!" And Bob asked: "And the music? I mean... did you like the Songs? In whole... you know? Songs - you get the concept?!" And they answered: "Really, amazing lyrics!"


I have a great deal of respect for Dylan. He is an artist that sticks to his guns. Just does what he does. Sometimes it is great. Sometimes it is not. But it always contains exactly what he is.. building upon the tradition of the American story teller and what people like Woody Guthrie did. There is a great doc that Ken Burns did on the Dust bowl years and the great depression and how it re-arrranged American society. The music of Guthrie is a document to what those people felt and went through. I think Dylans' work will be considered a document to what his generation when through with transition to modernity.


----------



## AudioLoco

darkogav said:


> I have a great deal of respect for Dylan. He is an artist that sticks to his guns. Just does what he does. Sometimes it is great. Sometimes it is not. But it always contains exactly what he is.. building upon the tradition of the American story teller and what people like Woody Guthrie did. There is a great doc that Ken Burns did on the Dust bowl years and the great depression and how it re-arrranged American society. The music of Guthrie is a document to what those people felt and went through. I think Dylans' work will be considered a document to what his generation when through with transition to modernity.


...and also still relevant... This is breath taking:


----------



## Denix

darkogav said:


> I have a great deal of respect for Dylan. He is an artist that sticks to his guns. Just does what he does. Sometimes it is great. Sometimes it is not. But it always contains exactly what he is.. building upon the tradition of the American story teller and what people like Woody Guthrie did. There is a great doc that Ken Burns did on the Dust bowl years and the great depression and how it re-arrranged American society. The music of Guthrie is a document to what those people felt and went through. I think Dylans' work will be considered a document to what his generation when through with transition to modernity.


English is not my first language, "pretentious bullshit" referred to the commitee. Regarding his reaction he didn`t understand it either, I assume.


----------



## Polkasound

Zamenhof said:


> You have enough string libraries.


This was intended to be a lighthearted thread about controversial topics, but dude, that was way over the line. Now stand by this chalkboard and write "I need another string library." 200 times.


----------



## doctoremmet

Milli Vanilli deserve way more credit than most people realize. And there is a reason David Hasselhoff scored hits in the German charts.


----------



## Michel Simons

doctoremmet said:


> Milli Vanilli deserve way more credit than most people realize. And there is a reason David Hasselhoff scored hits in the German charts.


You are abviously not a real fan, but a poser, because it is Milli Vanill...Damn, did you just edit your post??? 



Marcus Millfield said:


> You never had cats, did you?


I had a goldfish named Bob. Does that count?



easyrider said:


> N doesn’t exist.


That's not controversial, that's downright fake news.


----------



## doctoremmet

Michel Simons said:


> You are abviously not a real fan, but a poser, because it is Milli Vanill...Damn, did you just edit your post???


I ninja’d you on purpose to prove my point: even nowadays making a deliberate typo in the band name activates militant fanboys in mere seconds, they’re THAT good.


----------



## Crowe

In case this wasn't clear yet, if your controversial opinion acquires a good amount of support, it isn't very controversial.

Or it's really funny. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## handz

Spitfire products


Marcus Millfield said:


> I really don't like Squid Game. Way too much violence.


Thats the last thing I would not like about it. I hate the overacting and boring filler.


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## handz

easyrider said:


> Studio One is the best DAW ever…..no ifs or buts….


I have installed it this week to give it a chance after years. Piano roll is only thing I need to be good in DAW. It suuuuuuuuuuucks


----------



## CT

This is a thread for edgy turds.


----------



## Crowe

Michaelt said:


> This is a thread for edgy turds.


My middle name is is 'Harm'.

Just sayin', definitely checks out.


----------



## Gingerbread

Beagles are the only _true_ dog.


----------



## LamaRose

I AM... and you are too.


----------



## nolotrippen

el-bo said:


> Given the title of the thread, disagreement is totally redundant


I disagree.


----------



## nolotrippen

I am posting this picture of the N headquarters bathroom. Who loves it? WHO!!?!!??!


----------



## Polkasound

The justice system has become way too soft. Let's bring back crucifixion.

The senior citizens were right all along. The internet fad is coming to an end.

Oboes are proof that God really does have a sense of humor.

Nothing cures ADHD like a wooden ruler and Sister Cecilia "The Punisher" Dominique.

Antonio Stradivari ran out of the raw materials needed to make accordions, so one day he decided to take a shot at making violins...


----------



## el-bo

Michaelt said:


> This is a thread for edgy turds.


Ooh! Not sure I've been called edgy before 

Anyway, I think we all find our level, eventually. So, welcome home


----------



## doctoremmet

Back when I still smoked Marlboro Lights I was way happier. Never quit smoking, and enjoy every cigarette like it’s your last.


----------



## el-bo

nolotrippen said:


> I disagree.


Well, if you're looking for an argument you want the room down the hall. 








This thread is for turds (edgy, or otherwise) to share their controversial opinions 



---
---


----------



## SupremeFist

A-ha were an incredible avant-garde band who never got the credit they deserved because Morten Harket was too damn good-looking.


----------



## IgneousOne

Marcus Millfield said:


> I really don't like Squid Game. Way too much violence.


Yes, I've watched loads of South Korean dramas and quite a lot are violent but this was unecessarily so.


----------



## doctoremmet

By the mid 1980s Milli Vanilli and A-ha had become SO talented and omnipresent that the big honcho’s in the music industry started to feel threatened, which is why they secretly invented MDMA, E and rave culture in a ploy to distract our attention away from the afore mentioned musical geniuses, and to gain back control.


----------



## doctoremmet

Had Morten Harket just been a tad bit less goodlooking, we might have had an entirely different film scoring scene today and he would have been the actually talented version of Johnny Greenwood.


----------



## CT

el-bo said:


> Well, if you're looking for an argument you want the room down the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is for turds (edgy, or otherwise) to share their controversial opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> ---


I am glad you recognize yourself as turdish. It is important for the turds to make themselves known so the non-turds can stay turd-free.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

b_elliott said:


> Controversial opinion: When Celine's above video opens up we hear a lovely melody played by a real recorder. Wha???? No, no, nooooooo , should have used a vi instead!
> 
> Couldn't make it past 18 seconds in. [joking]





el-bo said:


> Agreed! Ever since Fractured Sounds gifted 'Emotional Recorder' to the world, I find real recorders wholly lacking


Arrrrgh! Are you joking? That is a tin whistle!  You can clearly see it!  It doesn't look or sound anything like a recorder!


----------



## BassClef

MAGA


----------



## storyteller

Controversial on this board? Ha.

Waves plugins are really great.
WUP is actually a fair business model at its core (I STRONGLY OPPOSE SUBSCRIPTIONS THOUGH)
Fabfilter is nothing special sonically and gets most of its praise due to the GUI design.
8dio libraries are fantastic
If you can't make music that sounds like the demos, it isn't the libraries fault.
If you bought a library that goes on sale at a cheaper price later and complain, it is on you - not on the company. 
The majority of people complaining about sample library inadequacies are just projecting their own inadequacies and internal battles and should use that energy instead to better their craft.
Key changes on a third chorus in a pop song (when done right) are extremely powerful and not cheesy
80s hair band ballads are actually very well done
No word or cultural appropriation concept should be banned from use by anyone else. Period.
Spotify‘s Top lists are purely marketing and not really a reflection of peoples actual interests
Spectral balancing and resonance removal kills the emotion in a song
Scores were better when written to a final locked edit of the film
LUFs are a horrible, terrible standard for final mixes and masters
A mix should largely follow a vocal‘s performance and dynamics rather than automating the vocal to sit at the same level in a mix.
If you have to delegate because you don’t have the skills to do it, you shouldn’t have that job.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

We all should stop procrastinating and get back to work!


----------



## Jaap

easyrider said:


> The BBC is corrupt.


Click on repair in the Spitfire app


----------



## LatinXCombo

Okay, here's two:

(1) At some point - and sooner than you think - the John Williams / Hans Zimmer era of orchestral film scoring will end, and the people gearing up for THAT will inherit the earth! 

(2) While we're at it, Boba Fett is the most overrated character in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## CT

LatinXCombo said:


> At some point - and sooner than you think - the John Williams / Hans Zimmer era of orchestral film scoring will end, and the people gearing up for THAT will inherit the earth!


People have been declaring this since film music started. I pronounce you... _a turd_.


----------



## LatinXCombo

Michaelt said:


> People have been declaring this since film music started. I pronounce you... _a turd_.


"I tell ya sonny," they said at the time, "John Williams is gonna 23-skidoo!"


----------



## easyrider

Clapton is God


----------



## Alchemedia

||: 440Hz - 432Hz = 4'33" + 440Hz :||


----------



## Double Helix

Beck is better than Beck


----------



## nolotrippen

Jaap said:


> Click on repair in the Spitfire app


----------



## Denix

easyrider said:


> Clapton is God


Nothing controversial about that...

...If God is a mediocre soft blues songwriter, racist, corona-bullshit-babbling-idiot...
Well..., that would explain a whole lot...


----------



## Trash Panda

I like the legato in Areia.


----------



## Tatu

Your ability to dissect a piece to every dim5b13 and whatnot doesn’t mean you actually understand the music, nor does it make you a good composer.


----------



## GtrString

I love to listen to smooth jazz and holiday music
The best music of all times was all released before 1950
I despise opportunity hunters, money talkers and people who only care about “the price”
Good theory is way more dependable than experience
I don”t think there are any great sample libraries, only decent ones
Rap is not really music, it’s bullshit with sound design
American cultural imperialism has gone mad, EU media need to stop copy/pasting the newsfeeds
I’d rather have a Mexican or Asian made guitar than a US made one


----------



## Zedcars

Bow-ties look cool.


----------



## Dirtgrain

If the doors of perception were cleansed "Sk8er Boi" would appear to man as it is: Excellent. For man has closed himself up, till he sees all things thro' narrow chinks of his cavern.


----------



## Double Helix

GtrString said:


> Rap is not really music, it’s bullshit with sound design


I've always said that Rap is (substandard) poetry with the drum machine--and when I see the term "rap music," my shoulders slump, and my head drops [sigh]


----------



## Markrs

If you asked me, I would say I was a Radiohead fan. But if I am being honest, I don't really like the Radiohead albums that come after "OK Computer" (except for "In Rainbows"). I know that is pretty sacrilegious these days as many consider "Kid A" a work of genius, but I have rarely enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Trash Panda

Radiohead is overrated. 

Coldplay is beyond overrated and is straight up awful.

U2 should have disbanded in the 90s.


----------



## Michel Simons

Markrs said:


> If you asked me, I would say I was a Radiohead fan. But if I am being honest, I don't really like the Radiohead albums that come after "OK Computer" (except for "In Rainbows"). I know that is pretty sacrilegious these days as many consider "Kid A" a work of genius, but I have rarely enjoyed listening to it.





Trash Panda said:


> Radiohead is overrated.
> 
> Coldplay is beyond overrated and is straight up awful.
> 
> U2 should have disbanded in the 90s.


Sacrilege!!


----------



## Ivan M.

Bach is unbearably boring


----------



## AudioLoco

Ivan M. said:


> Bach is unbearably boring


Wow! YOU will definitely go to hell!!


----------



## AudioLoco

Trash Panda said:


> Coldplay is beyond overrated and is straight up awful.


This one is not controversial, it is a well accepted, universal notion


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zedcars said:


> Bow-ties look cool.



Fezzes too


----------



## CeDur

Zedcars said:


> Bow-ties look cool.


I have a collection of around 100 bow-ties and I think they look awesome!

Now back to the topic: 

_Behringer makes great gear._


----------



## Dirtgrain

Ivan M. said:


> Bach is unbearably boring


Agreed. He's all patterns and nothing else . . .


----------



## MarcusD

Pouring the milk in first, then adding the tea bag and hot water after, is the correct way to make a brew. 🤨


----------



## M_Helder

Zamenhof said:


> You have enough string libraries.


----------



## jules

Spitfire must go back to kontakt (it's not pretty, but it had to be done).


----------



## jbuhler

jules said:


> Spitfire must go back to kontakt (it's not pretty, but it had to be done).


On the contrary Spitfire needs to abandon Kontakt and port everything to its player. (All my current problem SF libraries are Kontakt based.)

Also Kontakt though powerful is a very unpleasant piece of software to work with. (That’s likely not a controversial opinion,)


----------



## jules

jbuhler said:


> On the contrary Spitfire needs to abandon Kontakt and port everything to its player. (All my current problem SF libraries are Kontakt based.)
> 
> Also Kontakt though powerful is a very unpleasant piece of software to work with. (That’s likely not a controversial opinion,)


Maybe you're right... A turnaround could look like this :


----------



## Robin Thompson

No Country For Old Men is an extremely well-crafted adaptation of an extremely stupid and pointless book (like all Cormack McCarthy's books), and people who like it have either mistaken rote nihilism for profundity, or just don't want to admit they don't get it - not realizing there's nothing to get.


----------



## el-bo

Robin Thompson said:


> No Country For Old Men is an extremely well-crafted adaptation of an extremely stupid and pointless book (like all Cormack McCarthy's books), and people who like it have either mistaken rote nihilism for profundity, or just don't want to admit they don't get it - not realizing there's nothing to get.


I didn't get it, and always thought something was wrong with me. 

Of course, there's still a lot wrong with me


----------



## CeDur

MarcusD said:


> Pouring the milk in first, then adding the tea bag and hot water after, is the correct way to make a brew. 🤨


When I visited London for the first time, I ordered a tea and was so confused when I got a cup containing milk! and a tea bag drawning in it. I almost started a fuss about it until I was told by friend that that's how people drink tea there. I was really shocked.


----------



## el-bo

CeDur said:


> When I visited London for the first time, I ordered a tea and was so confused when I got a cup containing milk! and a tea bag drawning in it. I almost started a fuss about it until I was told by friend that that's how people drink tea there. I was really shocked.


You were right to be shocked. Some loons do indeed put the milk in first, but they are...y'know...loons


----------



## MarcusD

CeDur said:


> When I visited London for the first time, I ordered a tea and was so confused when I got a cup containing milk! and a tea bag drawning in it. I almost started a fuss about it until I was told by friend that that's how people drink tea there. I was really shocked.



I've never understood it with tea. Coffee sure, but not tea. Not sure on the reasoning for it, i've heard people say its so the boiling hot water doesn't burn the tea. I call b.s! Tastes the same either way, only difference is if the milk goes in last, you can dial in the exact amount ev-reeeey-time for those fussy drinkers.. I mean *cough* loons! *cough*


----------



## CeDur

I'm not sure you've understood me. I was not confused by the fact that the milk was poured first - I was shocked that you can add milk to the tea at all!


----------



## MarcusD

CeDur said:


> I'm not sure you've understood me. I was not confused by the fact that the milk was poured first - I was shocked that you can add milk to the tea at all!



I see! Well, depends on the tea. If it's flavoured (like mint etc..) or proper tea leaf blends, no milk. If it's chep-o tea, add the milk and sugar. - it's an improvement.


----------



## CeDur

I experimented with it later back home, adding milk and honey. Quite tasty, I must admit. I've got lots of weird looks from family though. My grandma told me women used to drink it (and call it 'Bavarka') to stimulate lactation when breastfeeding


----------



## MarcusD

CeDur said:


> I experimented with it later back home, adding milk and honey. Quite tasty, I must admit. I've got lots of weird looks from family though. My grandma told me women used to drink it (and call it 'Bavarka') to stimulate lactation when breastfeeding



Milk, AND.... honey?? It seems, as though, this visit to London, has turned you into a complete monster!


----------



## Trash Panda

You don’t need legato as much as some on VIC would have you believe.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow

Nutella with butter tastes way better than Nutella without.


----------



## chocobitz825

Most people are not truly pure artists creating for the sake of art, but rather peddlers of art for the sake of some kind of income and/or recognition.


----------



## Kevin Fortin

Zedcars said:


> Bow-ties look cool.


Bow ties echo the eyes,
but who will unwrap this gift?


----------



## Kevin Fortin

MarcusD said:


> Pouring the milk in first, then adding the tea bag and hot water after, is the correct way to make a brew. 🤨


Leaving aside the whole part about doing the right things in the right order, I don't understand people who can actually drink something made with brewed paper and tea chaff.


----------



## ag75

I think 99 percent of film scores are schlock.


----------



## MarcusD

Kevin Fortin said:


> I don't understand people who can actually drink something made with brewed paper and tea chaff.



Sacrilege! - and I thought CeDur was the monster... You're not one of those, "can I have double cream, marshmallows and some hazelnut syrup in my coffee please" - loons, are you? :o)


----------



## bill5

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


I like his songs that aren't vulgar references to sex. Both of them!


----------



## bill5

doctoremmet said:


>


----------



## bill5

Trash Panda said:


> I like the legato in Areia.


That IS controversial. I know people who swear they have proof that you hate it!


----------



## Kevin Fortin

MarcusD said:


> Sacrilege! - and I thought CeDur was the monster... You're not one of those, "can I have double cream, marshmallows and some hazelnut syrup in my coffee please" - loons, are you? :o)


No, sir, I am not. 

And thank goodness for Covid, because otherwise there might have been some very public and perhaps horrifically criminal incidents involving neocosmopolitans thinking they were "all that" just for saying "chai". :o)


----------



## KEM

I can’t stand old music, I don’t really listen to anything before the year 2000, there’s a very small handful of songs from the 90s I like but anything before that is absolutely terrible and I just can’t listen to it


----------



## Crowe

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Tom Cruise is right - Scientology FTW!


You're just being cheeky, we all know there's no way you'd have money for String Libraries if that were the case.


----------



## Markrs

Butter and Jam (jelly for those in the US) on toast is not nice, it should just be one or the other!


----------



## dhmusic

"NO SCRUBS" - TLC

Lyrics

A scrub is a guy that


KEM said:


> can’t stand old music



And


KEM said:


> don’t really listen to anything before the year 2000



Always talking about what he wants
And just sits on his broke ass, so

No, I don't want your number
No, I don't want to give you mine and
No, I don't want to meet you nowhere
No, I don't want none of your time

And no, I don't want no scrub
A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
Hanging out the passenger side of his best friend's ride
Trying to holler at me

--------------------------

"No Scrubs" is a song recorded by American girl group TLC
as the lead single from their third studio album FanMail
on February 2, 1999, by LaFace Records and Arista Records

Lyricist: Kandi Burruss
First performance: February 2, 1999
Key: B major
Composers: Kandi Burruss, Kevin "She'kspere" Briggs, Tameka Cottle, Lisa Lopes
Genres: Contemporary R&B, Pop rap

(omg i'm so sorry i couldn't stop myself help)


----------



## doctoremmet

dhmusic said:


> February 2, 1999


So. Way too old.


----------



## KEM

Markrs said:


> Butter and Jam (jelly for those in the US) on toast is not nice, it should just be one or the other!



In the US jelly and jam are different!!



dhmusic said:


> "NO SCRUBS" - TLC
> 
> Lyrics
> 
> A scrub is a guy that
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> Always talking about what he wants
> And just sits on his broke ass, so
> 
> No, I don't want your number
> No, I don't want to give you mine and
> No, I don't want to meet you nowhere
> No, I don't want none of your time
> 
> And no, I don't want no scrub
> A scrub is a guy that can't get no love from me
> Hanging out the passenger side of his best friend's ride
> Trying to holler at me
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> "No Scrubs" is a song recorded by American girl group TLC
> as the lead single from their third studio album FanMail
> on February 2, 1999, by LaFace Records and Arista Records
> 
> Lyricist: Kandi Burruss
> First performance: February 2, 1999
> Key: B major
> Composers: Kandi Burruss, Kevin "She'kspere" Briggs, Tameka Cottle, Lisa Lopes
> Genres: Contemporary R&B, Pop rap
> 
> (omg i'm so sorry i couldn't stop myself help)



I only know of TLC because of The Other Guys, my favorite comedy actually


----------



## dhmusic

KEM said:


> I only know of TLC because of The Other Guys, my favorite comedy actually





If you were alive at the time you totally heard this somewhere


----------



## M_Helder

Cultural appropriation is not a thing.


----------



## M_Helder

If you write commercial music you are not a true artist.


----------



## M_Helder

Giving prizes for participating instead of winning teaches complacency and minimum effort.


----------



## M_Helder

Also, Han shot first.


----------



## Trash Panda

M_Helder said:


> Also, Han shot first.


That’s not controversial.


----------



## CeDur

I wonder if people would argue 30 years from now what Rey did or not in new Disney Star Wars trillogy. I doubt it.

Ok, now a strong one: 
Steinway pianos are overrated.


----------



## handz

KEM said:


> I can’t stand old music, I don’t really listen to anything before the year 2000, there’s a very small handful of songs from the 90s I like but anything before that is absolutely terrible and I just can’t listen to it


You have really bad taste in music.


----------



## Ivan M.

I don't buy libraries all the time, I don't like talking about them, I don't care about discounts, I only have a few I'm OK with, I like saving money.

I also have a list of a few big name, ubiquitous lib developers, that everyone uses, that I will probably never ever buy anything from. Because either really bad experience with some of their products, or the company is just plain annoying. Never had issues with small dev's products, unlike those big one's who can't be bothered to fix their stuff, small devs FTW.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Ivan M. said:


> small devs FTW.


There are probably a lot of people who agree with you on this.


----------



## el-bo

dhmusic said:


> If you were alive at the time you totally heard this somewhere



R.I.P Left-Eye


----------



## Peter Williams

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's not something I'd put on willingly. The Squid Game was a "what's all the fuss about?" thing. My wife and I sat through about half the first episode until the first game with the little girl robot and knew enough: not for us.
> 
> I'm really no pussy, but just can't take all the disrespect, hate and violence any more. There is too much of that shit going on in the real world as it is.


Awful and overbearing...I couldn't stop watching it, we are not a worthy species for existence.


----------



## AudioLoco

KEM said:


> I can’t stand old music, I don’t really listen to anything before the year 2000, there’s a very small handful of songs from the 90s I like but anything before that is absolutely terrible and I just can’t listen to it


I can't stand new music. Apart from a handful of artists, absolutely nothing interesting has happened musically in the last 23 years.



This era is going to be remembered for:



and for:


----------



## el-bo

AudioLoco said:


> I can't stand new music. Apart from a handful of artists, absolutely nothing interesting has happened musically in the last 23 years.
> 
> 
> 
> This era is going to be remembered for:
> 
> 
> 
> and for:



Nothing controversial about both young and old-folk falling into stereotypical behaviours. For the rest of us it's decidedly non-controversial (off-topic, I know) to recognise that good and bad music exists, regardless of era and that overanalysing tracks (especially when it comes to dissing current pop, for example) normally completely misses just what it is about music that hooks us.


----------



## AudioLoco

el-bo said:


> Nothing controversial about both young and old-folk falling into stereotypical behaviours.


Guilty! 
You got me....

...but it was too hard to resist!


----------



## Loïc D

Mono is the new Atmos !


----------



## KEM

handz said:


> You have really bad taste in music.



Thanks!!


----------



## KEM

dhmusic said:


> If you were alive at the time you totally heard this somewhere




I was alive, but I had just turned 1 lol


----------



## José Herring

easyrider said:


> You have no soul…. ( watch it all )



Man, he was one of the best rock funk guitarist imaginable.


----------



## dhmusic

KEM said:


> I was alive, but I had just turned 1 lol


Haha okay okay fair enough!

In that case I don't supposed you happened to develop perfect pitch? 

I remember hearing Rick Beato talk about how hearing complex stuff like TLC, and Beethoven, and Stravinski at a young age can lead to that


----------



## Quasar

Tobacco does more good than harm.


----------



## KEM

dhmusic said:


> Haha okay okay fair enough!
> 
> In that case I don't supposed you happened to develop perfect pitch?
> 
> I remember hearing Rick Beato talk about how hearing complex stuff like TLC, and Beethoven, and Stravinski at a young age can lead to that



I wish I did but not even close lol, growing up my mom was listening to Metallica around me and my brothers were listening to Slipknot, so I didn’t hear any sort of complex music as a kid haha


----------



## dhmusic

KEM said:


> I wish I did but not even close lol, growing up my mom was listening to Metallica around me and my brothers were listening to Slipknot, so I didn’t hear any sort of complex music as a kid haha


Haha word! My mom basically played ABBA in spanish all the time. I swear I was so thrown off the first time I heard Dancing Queen in english.


----------



## KEM

dhmusic said:


> Haha word! My mom basically played ABBA in spanish all the time. I swear I was so thrown off the first time I heard Dancing Queen in english.



Wait who sang it then, cause they definitely don’t speak much Spanish over in Sweden lol


----------



## dhmusic

KEM said:


> Wait who sang it then, cause they definitely don’t speak much Spanish over in Sweden lol


I think they recorded it in several languages since they were so massive. Their Spanish was actually pretty good.


----------



## dhmusic

"I really like what I did with my 50hr mockup but I'm glad your single patch full orchestra version has over a million plays on youtube. One isn't necessarily better than the other! Besides who doesn't love VSL Andromeda after all      "


----------



## stonzthro

Eurovision the Story of Fire Saga is the 4th greatest movie ever made.


----------



## AudioLoco

stonzthro said:


> Eurovision the Story of Fire Saga is the 4th greatest movie ever made.


Volcano maaaaaan!!!!


----------



## handz

Quasar said:


> Tobacco does more good than harm.


When used on plants as pest control then definitely...


----------



## Henu

Hildur is the emperor's new clothes.

Ahhh, I feel much lighter now.


----------



## Kuusniemi

There are two kinds of people in the world: those who love the Finnish sauna and those who are just crazy.


----------



## b_elliott

Friday smackdown: There is no out there, out there.

Let the resistance percolate.


----------



## easyrider

SINE beats Kontakt


----------



## Marcus Millfield

easyrider said:


> SINE beats Kontakt


Synchron Player beats both


----------



## doctoremmet

I am REALLY interested in which sample players beats which and generally speaking I am truly fond of people who defend their choices in the most tribal of ways. Some of the best and fruitful discussions involve sample players.


----------



## icecoolpool

KEM said:


> I can’t stand old music, I don’t really listen to anything before the year 2000, there’s a very small handful of songs from the 90s I like but anything before that is absolutely terrible and I just can’t listen to it


At last, someone has the balls to say it!

Generally speaking, music made in the last 20 years DESTROYS pretty much anything recorded before Y2K. In fact, there is only ONE old-time boomer track I can think of that can hang with the new stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (Check it out here.)


----------



## Denix

icecoolpool said:


> At last, someone has the balls to say it!
> 
> Generally speaking, music made in the last 20 years DESTROYS pretty much anything recorded before Y2K. In fact, there is only ONE old-time boomer track I can think of that can hang with the new stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (Check it out here.)


This is just really sad! I am so sorry for you and KEM! I want to hug both of you! ...for a very long time...


----------



## easyrider

Marcus Millfield said:


> Synchron Player beats both


That not controversial. Lol

its fact


----------



## icecoolpool

Denix said:


> This is just really sad! I am so sorry for you and KEM! I want to hug both of you! ...for a very long time...


Lol. I thought the link was a dead giveaway. Apparently not.


----------



## Tim_Wells

I'm confused as to the original purpose of this thread. Is it -
a. State one of your own controversial opinions?
b. State any controversial opinion?
c. State a controversial opinion that you think is stupid and wrong?
d. Say whatever you feel like saying?
e. Ask what the original purpose of this thread is?
f. Other ____________


----------



## doctoremmet

Always D. This is the internet.


----------



## easyrider

doctoremmet said:


> Always D. This is the internet.


That’s controversial


----------



## doctoremmet

I REALLY like people panicking over legatos to the point where they @ developers in posts and ask them why other people may be panicking over legatos.


----------



## Pier

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


Of course he was very talented as a multi instrumentalist performer, but I've never understood what people saw in his music.


----------



## Double Helix

doctoremmet said:


> I REALLY like people panicking over legatos to the point where they @ developers in posts and ask them why other people may be panicking over legatos.


Wasn't there a Legato Police force constituted at some point? Did it disappear due to lack of funding?


----------



## doctoremmet

Pier said:


> Of course he was very talented as a multi instrumentalist performer, but I've never understood what people saw in his music.


He was talented?


----------



## Pier

doctoremmet said:


> He was talented?


He played lots of instruments!


----------



## doctoremmet

Pier said:


> He played lots of instruments!


I hear he used body doubles.


----------



## RSK

Double Helix said:


> Wasn't there a Legato Police force constituted at some point? Did it disappear due to lack of funding?


It was replaced by the dynamic layers police.


----------



## LatinXCombo

Controversial opinion: Every generation thinks they're the first to fall in love, the first to do great music, and the first to, you know, really GET IT, man.


----------



## Pier

LatinXCombo said:


> Controversial opinion: Every generation thinks they're the first to fall in love, the first to do great music, and the first to, you know, really GET IT, man.


I don't think that's controversial at all


----------



## MaxOctane

"Up" and "Wall-E" are both a plot mess, but held on a pedestal because the first 20 minutes of each is fantastic and people somehow buy into the pile of crap that follows.

"Up": the opening scene is a classic for good reason, and the floating house was a wonderful sequence. But once the house lands (ending the first act way too soon) the central conflict is just how to move the house one last mile. Big deal. So they threw in the talking dog for cheap laughs, and then it turns out Carl's childhood idol (the adventurer Muntz) is actually a bad person. Oooh, a surprise villain -- _what a twist_! :-/

"Wall-E": the dialogue-free opening was amazing. The early stuff with just the robots on the spaceship was great. But... the movie makes a terrible and incorrect statement about human nature: that we all just want to lie around, fat and lazy. _Au contraire_! If the future were plentiful and no one ever needed to work, that spaceship would look like _Logan's Run_, not _My 600-Lb Life_. People wouldn't be melting into their seats. They would be playing tennis all day and fucking all night_. _And maybe not even playing tennis.

I've said what I needed to say.


----------



## Futchibon

Donald Trump is the greatest president the USA ever had...*



Spoiler: *



From January 20, 2017 – January 20, 2021


----------



## RSK

MaxOctane said:


> People wouldn't be melting into their seats. They would be playing tennis all day and fucking all night_. _And maybe not even playing tennis.


Wait, are you insinuating that this is not how other people live???


----------



## Dirtgrain

Tim_Wells said:


> I'm confused as to the original purpose of this thread. Is it -
> a. State one of your own controversial opinions?
> b. State any controversial opinion?
> c. State a controversial opinion that you think is stupid and wrong?
> d. Say whatever you feel like saying?
> e. Ask what the original purpose of this thread is?
> f. Other ____________


g. State something as fact that you truly don't believe in order to take part in the "trolling" festivities.


----------



## Dirtgrain

Robert Plant's voice is awful sounding.


----------



## MaxOctane

RSK said:


> Wait, are you insinuating that this is not how other people live???


Historically and to this day, people who have their every need tended to, they then want to look good and attractive and find hot mates to mate with. Sure, a few will tend towards sloth and fat, but that’s the exception. From the French courts to today’s trust-fund kids, when people have no cares in the world, they focus on themselves.


----------



## RSK

Tim_Wells said:


> I'm confused as to the original purpose of this thread. Is it -
> a. State one of your own controversial opinions?
> b. State any controversial opinion?
> c. State a controversial opinion that you think is stupid and wrong?
> d. Say whatever you feel like saying?
> e. Ask what the original purpose of this thread is?
> f. Other ____________


Just pull the pin on the grenade, toss it in, and watch the festivities that ensue.


----------



## ag75

Tom waits has a beautiful voice!


----------



## RSK

ag75 said:


> Tom waits has a beautiful voice!


That's not controversial, it's just plain wrong. The man sounds like an asthmatic rhinoceros. One that's been smoking for 20 years.


----------



## Dirtgrain




----------



## M_Helder

Tim_Wells said:


> I'm confused as to the original purpose of this thread. Is it -
> a. State one of your own controversial opinions?
> b. State any controversial opinion?
> c. State a controversial opinion that you think is stupid and wrong?
> d. Say whatever you feel like saying?
> e. Ask what the original purpose of this thread is?
> f. Other ____________


 Yes.


----------



## Loïc D

More Ewoks !


----------



## LatinXCombo

Controversial Disney Opinions:

* Elsa is the antagonist in _Frozen_. Her lack of empathy makes her a terrible leader. She should've abdicated in favor of Anna at the conclusion of the movie.


----------



## Tim_Wells

M_Helder said:


> Yes.


That's exactly what I thought.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Dirtgrain said:


> g. State something as fact that you truly don't believe in order to take part in the "trolling" festivities.


That's the piece I was missing. Even after all these years, I still haven't fully grasped how to use the internet.


----------



## Trash Panda

The Final Fantasy 7 Remake OST is vastly superior to the original.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

I don't like Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Disney + is lame.


----------



## Zanshin

Africa--> food crisis-->famine-->migration-->Ebola-->moonshot. Investing in pandemics is good decision now.


----------



## jbuhler

LatinXCombo said:


> Controversial Disney Opinions:
> 
> * Elsa is the antagonist in _Frozen_. Her lack of empathy makes her a terrible leader. She should've abdicated in favor of Anna at the conclusion of the movie.


Elsa was originally supposed to be the villain, then the song happened and everything went into rewrite with some of the animation already complete. At least that’s the story I heard.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Zanshin said:


> This thread has gone stale and is now fucking lame.


Well being controversial is one thing. Being a dick is another.


----------



## Robin Thompson

MaxOctane said:


> "Up" and "Wall-E" are both a plot mess, but held on a pedestal because the first 20 minutes of each is fantastic and people somehow buy into the pile of crap that follows.
> 
> "Up": the opening scene is a classic for good reason, and the floating house was a wonderful sequence. But once the house lands (ending the first act way too soon) the central conflict is just how to move the house one last mile. Big deal. So they threw in the talking dog for cheap laughs, and then it turns out Carl's childhood idol (the adventurer Muntz) is actually a bad person. Oooh, a surprise villain -- _what a twist_! :-/
> 
> "Wall-E": the dialogue-free opening was amazing. The early stuff with just the robots on the spaceship was great. But... the movie makes a terrible and incorrect statement about human nature: that we all just want to lie around, fat and lazy. _Au contraire_! If the future were plentiful and no one ever needed to work, that spaceship would look like _Logan's Run_, not _My 600-Lb Life_. People wouldn't be melting into their seats. They would be playing tennis all day and fucking all night_. _And maybe not even playing tennis.
> 
> I've said what I needed to say.


I buy more into WALL-E's politics than you, but I have always thought the video gamey 'insert shoe, push button' last act scramble was a disappointingly banal ending to such a clever beginning. Total agreement on Up though. Outside the first 20 and the last 5, that movie is an absolute pile of poop that makes Cars look brilliant.


----------



## KEM

Is it still controversial to say Brady is the greatest quarterback of all time? I’m at the Bucs vs Giants game right now and watching him live just further convinces me that it’s true, there’s no doubt about it anymore


----------



## Trash Panda

Olafur Arnold’s music is boring and he looks pretentious AF in his library promo photos.


----------



## asherpope

Listening to one's own music is preferable to listening to anything else. I'm certain everyone thinks this but never wants to admit it. Anytime a musician is interviewed and they say something like "oh I haven't listened to that album since it was recorded" they're lying


----------



## b_elliott

Controversial: This just off the fax: Recent psychological studies show gear acquisition is not a symptom. Your motivation for amassing so many ̶d̶a̶m̶n̶ plugins and ̶s̶t̶r̶i̶n̶g̶ libraries is music. 
Sponsored by Plugin Alliances-Boutiques-Cartels International.


----------



## KEM

Halo Reach is the best Halo, far better than 3 even


----------



## Trash Panda

KEM said:


> Halo Reach is the best Halo, far better than 3 even


That's not controversial. If you had said Guardians was the best Halo, someone might fight you. Not me. I like them all.


----------



## KEM

Trash Panda said:


> That's not controversial. If you had said Guardians was the best Halo, someone might fight you. Not me. I like them all.



Some people find it controversial because 3 is generally the most universally acclaimed, but I think Reach is much better. I actually never bought 5 but I did play the beta and enjoyed it quite a bit, I’ll end up getting it eventually. So far Infinite is better than 4 and 5 by a long shot


----------



## PeterN

Trash Panda said:


> Olafur Arnold’s music is boring and he looks pretentious AF in his library promo photos.


Olafur can commit any sin, of his choice, and it will be forgiven. His chamber evolutions is one of best libraries ever made.


----------



## KEM

PeterN said:


> Olafur can commit any sin, of his choice, and it will be forgiven. His chamber evolutions is one of best libraries ever made.



100% agree, love it immensely


----------



## CT

Michaelt said:


> This is a thread for edgy turds.


----------



## Tralen

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> The Bernstein + koala Miket pic is best.


What?? Bring back Kamen, he was the koala at the same time!


----------



## Evans

Low effort audio examples in which the user doesn't bother to modify dynamics, expression, and so on to best service a particular library should be deleted immediately.

If you don't have the time, care, or maybe even skill, don't take part in a showcase. Asking for help on something that clearly needs work is fine, but it seems like most people argue that "it wasn't the point of the test" and refuse to tweak midi data across libraries.

At least try.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow

Spitfire can take all the time they need/want to release their modular orchestra. I'm really looking forward to it and I will get it at launch, but I'm fine with waiting another 1-4 years for the first module to be released. 
This will give me time to save some money and improve my orchestration skills... and who wants unpolished Abbey Road libraries anyway.


----------



## KallumS

FabFilter plugins are overrated.


----------



## KEM

John Williams music is completely uninteresting, uninspiring, and he’s never done anything innovative, he’s just rehashing classical music from 100 years ago


----------



## Jdiggity1

KEM said:


> John Williams music is completely uninteresting, uninspiring, and he’s never done anything innovative, he’s just rehashing classical music from 100 years ago


It's ok if you don't understand it.


----------



## rnb_2

KEM said:


> John Williams music is completely uninteresting, uninspiring, and he’s never done anything innovative, he’s just rehashing classical music from 100 years ago


SHOTS FIRED! SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

KEM said:


> John Williams music is completely uninteresting, uninspiring, and he’s never done anything innovative, he’s just rehashing classical music from 100 years ago



*Everyone's music* is completely uninteresting, uninspiring and for the past century, *no one* has ever done anything innovative but rehashing classical music from 100 years ago.

This just doesn't mean there isn't any beauty still to find in music.


----------



## KEM

Marcus Millfield said:


> *Everyone's music* is completely uninteresting, uninspiring and for the past century, *no one* has ever done anything innovative but rehashing classical music from 100 years ago.



Kanye West


----------



## Marcus Millfield

KEM said:


> Kanye West


That's Ye for you mister!


----------



## KEM

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's Ye for you mister!



YEEZUS!!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

KEM said:


> YEEZUS!!


Okay, now you're just overreacting.


----------



## KEM

Marcus Millfield said:


> Okay, now you're just overreacting.



Yeezus is actually my favorite album of all time and the sole reason why I ever started making music


----------



## Marcus Millfield

KEM said:


> Yeezus is actually my favorite album of all time and the sole reason why I ever started making music


Ha, and here I was thinking Yeezus was just a pun.

Knowing nothing about Ye West and never hearing anything he made, I stand corrected!


----------



## KEM

Marcus Millfield said:


> Ha, and here I was thinking Yeezus was just a pun.
> 
> Knowing nothing about Ye West and never hearing anything he made, I stand corrected!



If you’re open minded I’d say give it a listen!! It’s a polarizing album, either praised or ridiculed but never really in between, but you definitely know where I stand on it


----------



## Marcus Millfield

KEM said:


> If you’re open minded I’d say give it a listen!! It’s a polarizing album, either praised or ridiculed but never really in between, but you definitely know where I stand on it


I was just looking it up on Spotify and will certainly give it a go. I'm always for exploring different music, because there's always something to discover and learn from it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## doctoremmet

A noob looking for a starter orchestral sample collection should definitely be pointed towards the übercombo Synchron Woodwinds, Synchron Brass, Synchron Strings Pro and Synchron Percussion I, II and III. Especially when said noob already owns Kompakt 13 Ultra CE that already contains NI Symphony Series.

Because the latter sounds EXTREMELY bad. In fact it sounds SO bad I am convinved EVERY VI-C member would immediately recognize it in a blind test. And any noob won’t be able to make one decent note of music with it. For that one needs VSL.


----------



## ed buller

I HATE the Eagles


----------



## Alex Niedt

Nearly all film and TV composers sound indistinguishable from one another, and most of the music is built entirely from clichés.


----------



## KEM

ed buller said:


> I HATE the Eagles



Me too, the New England Patriots should’ve won that game!!!

Oh wait…


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> A noob looking for a starter orchestral sample collection should definitely be pointed towards the übercombo Synchron Woodwinds, Synchron Brass, Synchron Strings Pro and Synchron Percussion I, II and III. Especially when said noob already owns Kompakt 13 Ultra CE that already contains NI Symphony Series.
> 
> Because the latter sounds EXTREMELY bad. In fact is sounds SO bad I am convinved EVERY VI-C member would immediately recognize it in a blind test. And any noob won’t be able to make one decent note of music with it. For that one needs VSL.




What if I told you I don’t own a single VSL product…


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> What if I told you I don’t own a single VSL product…


I’d hit the ignore button, call you stupid, and would send DM’s to mister Zimmer warning him about you?


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> I’d hit the ignore button, call you stupid, and would send DM’s to mister Zimmer warning him about you?



Not Hans though  

I need that job!!


----------



## doctoremmet

KEM said:


> Not Hans though
> 
> I need that job!!


I don’t even use his first name out of respect.


----------



## KEM

doctoremmet said:


> I don’t even use his first name out of respect.



Me and Hans are on a first name basis at this point, one of my best buddies


----------



## from_theashes

Tarantino is highly overrated and his movies are boring (except Inglorious Basterds and Django Unchained because of Christoph Walz).


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

I hate freedom of thought and speech. It gives people both the right to hold shitty opinions AND to express them publicly.


----------



## doctoremmet

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I hate freedom of thought and speech. It gives people both the right to hold shitty opinions AND to express them publicly.


The most nefarious effect that freedom of speech has has for me is that people way dumber than me are allowed to speak.

 






“Man with an unbearably high IQ”
More coffee? Yes please!
OMG, they are so DUMB!!


----------



## Double Helix

ed buller said:


> I HATE the Eagles


The best thing about them Eagles is Vince Gill


----------



## Trash Panda

KEM said:


> Kanye West


This is why you’re not allowed to have opinions.


----------



## doctoremmet

Is Kanye West going to change his name to East now he has apparently befriended Vladimir Putin and is going to move to Russia?


----------



## Marcus Millfield

doctoremmet said:


> Is Kanye West going to change his name to East now he has apparently befriended Vladimir Putin and is going to move to Russia?


Maybe he can concatenate that to Yeast?


----------



## nolotrippen

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I hate freedom of thought and speech. It gives people both the right to hold shitty opinions AND to express them publicly.


I hate profanity. I also hate tattoos and piercings. And who the heck is John Williams?


----------



## KEM

Trash Panda said:


> This is why you’re not allowed to have opinions.



Shut up old man, Kanye is amazing


----------



## dcoscina

Mozart was overrated. 

I'll take Bach, Beethoven, Mahler, Stravinsky, Bartok, Charlie Parker, and Coltrane as my geniuses.


----------



## Denix

People overrate their opinions.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Denix said:


> People overrate their opinions.


You lead by example!


----------



## PaulieDC

Let's face it, no hiding any longer... Bobby Riggs let her win.






(I actually have no idea how the game went, I was 11 and more stupid than I am now!)


----------



## SupremeFist

Innovation in film scoring stopped with John Carpenter.


----------



## doctoremmet

SupremeFist said:


> Innovation in film scoring stopped with John Carpenter.


Please don’t state facts… it makes this whole thread boring.


----------



## PaulieDC

easyrider said:


> Studio One is the best DAW ever…..no ifs or buts….


OH GREAT... where were you nearly 6 years ago when I was new as new gets and I'd talk about Studio One on here (the only DAW I knew) and all I heard was crickets and eyes rolling???


(granted, v3 was nothing to hold a parade over MIDI-wise...)


----------



## Virtuoso

ed buller said:


> I HATE the Eagles


Hey, take it easy!


----------



## KEM

SupremeFist said:


> Innovation in film scoring stopped with John Carpenter.



Ludwig and Hans??


----------



## KEM

from_theashes said:


> Tarantino is highly overrated and his movies are boring (except Inglorious Basterds and Django Unchained because of Christoph Walz).



Completely agree, I’ve never really liked his movies, all my friends raved about Pulp Fiction so I watched it and I’d honestly give it a 3/10, I still don’t even know what the plot to that movie is and I’m honestly convinced it doesn’t really even have one at all, Inglorious and Django are good movies but definitely not great by any means and Once Upon a Time In Hollywood was a completely pointless movie aside from the very end sequence which was pretty funny, but overall I think is filmography is very weak and not deserving of any of the praise it gets


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Completely agree, I’ve never really liked his movies, all my friends raved about Pulp Fiction so I watched it and I’d honestly give it a 3/10, I still don’t even know what the plot to that movie is and I’m honestly convinced it doesn’t really even have one at all, Inglorious and Django are good movies but definitely not great by any means and Once Upon a Time In Hollywood was a completely pointless movie aside from the very end sequence which was pretty funny, but overall I think is filmography is very weak and not deserving of any of the praise it gets


I'm not fan either, but you can't deny he has a very particular style and tone. Of course if that style doesn't fascinate you then his movies seem completely pointless.

I think it's a similar thing with other directors like Wes Anderson. I really enjoy some aspects of his movies like the visual creativity, but in general I find them extremely boring.


----------



## babylonwaves

the Dude deserves an Oscar. even though KEM won't like this one as well


----------



## Virtuoso

Fleetwood Mac are as bland as Coldplay and Stevie Nicks sounds like a kazoo.


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> I'm not fan either, but you can't deny he has a very particular style and tone. Of course if that style doesn't fascinate you then his movies seem completely pointless.
> 
> I think it's a similar thing with other directors like Wes Anderson. I really enjoy some aspects of his movies like the visual creativity, but in general I find them extremely boring.



Oh there’s no way I can deny that, in fact I actually have a lot of respect for him for being able to have such a unique style and aesthetic, his movies are undeniably him and I think that’s a great thing, but his movies just aren’t for me

I’ve never seen a Wes Anderson film but I know he has the same sort of “auteur” status that Tarantino has but I doubt his movies would be up my alley either just from reading about them, but I’m certainly willing to give them a chance

For me it’s all about Nolan (I know, surprise surprise…), I’m an unashamed lover of big budget action movies and so far Nolan has been the only director to make action movies that have an auteur touch and style with highly conceptual concepts while also being very accessible to regular movie going audiences, I think he’s really found that sweet spot and he’s the only director that I’ve actually seen every film of, and I’ve always loved every single one of them as well


----------



## Trash Panda

KEM said:


> Inglorious and Django are good movies but definitely not great by any means


Now you’re just trolling.


----------



## KEM

Trash Panda said:


> Now you’re just trolling.



I thought they were good, I’m not hating on them by any means, I just don’t think they’re as amazing as most say they are


----------



## KEM

Like if someone asked me what Taratino’s best movies are I’d say Inglorious and Django, but I don’t think they’re among the greatest movies ever made, and Pulp Fiction DEFINITELY isn’t


----------



## Trash Panda

KEM said:


> Like if someone asked me what Taratino’s best movies are I’d say Inglorious and Django, but I don’t think they’re among the greatest movies ever made, and Pulp Fiction DEFINITELY isn’t


----------



## Pier

Trash Panda said:


> Now you’re just trolling.


I actually agree with KEM 😂


----------



## KEM

Trash Panda said:


>



Tarantino’s movies are basically just close up shots of girls feet and him giving himself the excuse to say the n-word as much as possible


----------



## liquidlino

KEM said:


> Tarantino’s movies are basically just close up shots of girls feet and him giving himself the excuse to say the n-word as much as possible


Hmm. I think Pier has this right - basically Tarantino films are highly stylistic, rather than content laden. As a similie, it's like composition vs production for music. Tarantino is all over the production aspect of movies, but the underlying stories aren't that compelling in some ways. I really enjoy them all (except maybe the short stories one, can't remember the name). Reservoir Dogs and Kill Bill Vol 2 are his best works IMHO, as they are very original and unique. Tarantinos best scenes tend to be long dialogues between antagonists and protagonists, or between two protagonists - he's really good at those - that's basically all Reservoir dogs was, just a long set of dialogues back to back.


----------



## Trash Panda

Pier said:


> I actually agree with KEM 😂


There’s plenty of newspaper for you too.


----------



## Double Helix

Virtuoso said:


> Fleetwood Mac are as bland as Coldplay and Stevie Nicks sounds like a kazoo.


I think Christine McVie is a doggone good songwriter, but Stevie Nicks sounding like a kazoo is not "controversial"--and I have heard better sounding kazoos (we all have)


----------



## KEM

Greta Van Fleet is a great value version of Led Zeppelin, and Led Zeppelin already sucked, so that tells you just how bad Greta Van Fleet is… they’re really trying to set music back to what it was 50 years ago and it actually makes me mad that they have any sort of following, let the past die already and push music forward


----------



## Robin Thompson

Virtuoso said:


> Fleetwood Mac are as bland as Coldplay and Stevie Nicks sounds like a kazoo.


You shut your filthy whore mouth! (I laughed at the kazoo bit tho)


----------



## Evans

Tithing is basically just Jesus Christ - The Subscription Service.


----------



## KEM

Evans said:


> Tithing is basically just Jesus Christ - The Subscription Service.



Religion is a scam


----------



## el-bo

KEM said:


> [...]but I don’t think they’re among the greatest movies ever made, and Pulp Fiction DEFINITELY isn’t


Of course not. However, Pulp Fiction was and still is very unique. Way more than the sum of it's parts, and showed that style-over-substance could also be made to work.


----------



## Trash Panda

KEM said:


> Religion is a scam


That's not controversial.


----------



## KEM

Trash Panda said:


> That's not controversial.



True, but I like saying it anyways


----------



## Zedcars

Trash Panda said:


> That's not controversial.


No, but that is.


----------



## Rowy van Hest

Computer aided music composition has lowered the standards.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

You're either making money, or you're making art.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Rowy van Hest said:


> Computer aided music composition has lowered the standards.


The fact that people use the words "music" and "standards" in one sentence says it all.


----------



## AudioLoco

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You're either making money, or you're making art.


Ask Leonardo, Michelangelo and most artists that ever created art on Earth if they would agree... 
Make money to be able to keep living - and make more art.
it is not mutually exclusive..


----------



## Trash Panda

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> You're either making money, or you're making art.


Only people who are bad at making art believe this.


----------



## Rowy van Hest

Marcus Millfield said:


> The fact that people use the words "music" and "standards" in one sentence says it all.


Yes it does.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

The Big Bang, and therefore our entire universe, is actually the burp of a white hole, the other side of a black hole. Since there are gazillions of black holes, there are as many universes, with gazillion other black holes creating new universes all the time.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they don't want us to.


----------



## José Herring

el-bo said:


> Haha! Don't watch Netflix/Marvel's 'The Punisher' then. I was actually shocked at the level of relentless brutality. That level of violence is not usually my thing, but Jon Bernthal's portrayal made it un-look-away-able


Dude that was like watching 2 seasons of Scarface.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Frogs do not really hang out while the water slowly boils around them.


----------



## José Herring

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they don't want us to.


Made think that to the aliens maybe humans are the illegal aliens. If we ever do leave the solar system they may think of building a wall.....and make us pay for it.


----------



## Ivan M.

The Beatles are overrated


----------



## doctoremmet

José Herring said:


> Made think that to the aliens maybe humans are the illegal aliens. If we ever do leave the solar system they may think of building a wall.....and make us pay for it.


That wall is already in place, they’ve given us an entire universe of our own.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they don't want us to.


Because they're all here.


----------



## carlc

Maybe Thanos was onto something


----------



## AudioLoco

José Herring said:


> Made think that to the aliens maybe humans are the illegal aliens.


That is actually the plot from "Alien From L.A.", one the worst movies ever! Hilariously bad...


----------



## Denix

I reject bands that call their music "honest and handmade".


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Real-wood side panels make new analog synths sound warmer.


----------



## TonalDynamics

b_elliott said:


> Controversial opinion: When Celine's above video opens up we hear a lovely melody played by a real recorder. Wha???? No, no, nooooooo , should have used a vi instead!
> 
> Couldn't make it past 18 seconds in. [joking]


----------



## b_elliott

TonalDynamics said:


>



Dave Attell? Attaboy...


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Real-wood side panels make new analog synths sound warmer.


Only in walnut.


----------



## Evans

When someone says "by Monday," it means "before Monday starts" and *not *"by the end of the day on Monday."

Yet too many people I work with use "by Monday" to mean that wrapping up on Monday is okay. It freaking is not.


----------



## KEM

Ivan M. said:


> The Beatles are overrated



I certainly agree with this opinion


----------



## CATDAD

It's okay to like more than one DAW.

...Also learning a new DAW and most of its main hotkeys isn't that hard if you aren't working insane deadlines at the same time!


----------



## Rowy van Hest

CATDAD said:


> It's okay to like more than one DAW.


I'm still having a hard time understanding just one DAW.


----------



## iwritemusic

People who think acrimony accomplishes anything are silly, and wine is rotten grape juice.


----------



## Rowy van Hest

If epic music goes out of fashion, half the VI members will no longer have a job, or a hobby.


----------



## Cdnalsi

Rowy van Hest said:


> If epic music goes out of fashion, half the VI members will no longer have a job, or a hobby.


The whole epic percussive trailer fad is worse than 90s voice-overs.


----------



## jbuhler

Cdnalsi said:


> The whole epic percussive trailer fad is worse than 90s voice-overs.


“In a world where epic percussion has been banned from trailers, one brave VI-C member …”


----------



## Chamberfield

iwritemusic said:


> People who think acrimony accomplishes anything are silly, and wine is rotten grape juice.


I love rotten grape juice.


----------



## iwritemusic

Chamberfield said:


> I love rotten grape juice.


I've tried acquiring the taste lol, maybe I am trying the wrong stuff!


----------



## TomislavEP

KEM said:


> Tarantino’s movies are basically just close up shots of girls feet and him giving himself the excuse to say the n-word as much as possible


I agree though I don't really mind the first part at all. 

Speaking of Tarantino in general, he is definitely one of the most overrated directors out there if you ask me. I never quite dug into his attempts to portray violence as something comical and even hilarious. I do, however, appreciate his homages to different movie genres of the past and inspirations found in music.

I'm also not a fan of Christopher Nolan, especially of films like "Interstellar" and "Inception". When it comes to his "Batman" trilogy, I would take Tim Burton's vision any day and night (not to mention Elfman's music). The only films by Nolan that I really liked are "The Prestige" and "Dunkirk".


----------



## Evans

I'm tired of and sometimes weirded out by the increase of sexual/dick jokes at VI-Control.


----------



## KEM

Evans said:


> I'm tired of and sometimes weirded out by the increase of sexual/dick jokes at VI-Control.



Well…


----------



## iwritemusic

There are more than four chords.


----------



## Evans

KEM said:


> Well…


I'm not sure what this response means. Please help.


----------



## KEM

Evans said:


> I'm not sure what this response means. Please help.



This is the internet, you can’t escape that, especially not on a forum full of dudes lol


----------



## Evans

New opinion: it's unfortunate that you feel that way and I'm sorry (not being sarcastic) that it must be exclusively what you have experienced elsewhere in the past, which is not the case in my experience with other communities.

I actually bring it up because I'm _not_ used to seeing it (not even here, and I've been at least lurking in one form or another for almost a decade), and I don't tend to align with "it is what it is" resignation.


----------



## labyrinths

It's definitely not the norm in any communities (Slack, Discord, forums, etc.) that I participate in now or have in the past, and I'm almost 36 years old and have spent a _lot_ of that time online. It's definitely a part of _many_ communities both online and offline, but it's not an inevitability. We set the tone here ourselves. We can always choose to be better and to call out dumb behavior when we see it.


----------



## KEM

Maybe it’s the fact that I’m an immature 24 year old, but I’ve been seeing that stuff online my entire life and never thought anything of it, it’s just jokes, I don’t take anything seriously and I personally couldn’t care less about any of it


----------



## Daniel James

Some of your favorite movie tracks were likely written by ghost writers.

-DJ


----------



## KEM

Daniel James said:


> Some of your favorite movie tracks were likely written by ghost writers.
> 
> -DJ



By ghostwriters do you mean assistants and such or actual ghostwriters that aren’t credited at all?


----------



## AndrewS

KEM said:


> By ghostwriters do you mean assistants and such or actual ghostwriters that aren’t credited at all?


Yes


----------



## KEM

AndrewS said:


> Yes



Really? That’s interesting, I’d imagine it has to do with deadlines and heavy workloads then?


----------



## LatinXCombo

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they don't want us to.


Disagree. The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they're even dumber than we are.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

LatinXCombo said:


> Disagree. The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they're even dumber than we are.


That seems unlikely.


----------



## Ivan M.

My sympathies to anyone having to use today's notation software...


----------



## nolotrippen

iwritemusic said:


> There are more than four chords.


Would you care to augment that statement?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

nolotrippen said:


> Would you care to augment that statement?


That might diminish his argument.


----------



## KEM

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> That might diminish his argument.



But it might also extend it…


----------



## el-bo

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> That might diminish his argument.


Which would only be a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

el-bo said:


> Which would only be a minor inconvenience.


I think we should suspend this debate.


----------



## el-bo

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I think we should suspend this debate.


That'd be a Major pain in the arse.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I'm not crazy about the whole tone of this discussion!


----------



## el-bo

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I'm not crazy about the whole tone of this discussion!


Perhaps you should just give it a rest?


----------



## Mike Fox

el-bo said:


> Perhaps you should just give it a rest?


Totally. I’m pulling out all the stops.


----------



## LatinXCombo

Marcus Millfield said:


> That seems unlikely.


And yet, right now, all the evidence is on my side.


----------



## liquidlino

LatinXCombo said:


> And yet, right now, all the evidence is on my side.


We *are* the aliens!


----------



## Marcus Millfield

LatinXCombo said:


> And yet, right now, all the evidence is on my side.


Have you seen the state of the world at the moment? I don't think evolution would make such a mistake twice...


----------



## LatinXCombo

Marcus Millfield said:


> Have you seen the state of the world at the moment? I don't think evolution would make such a mistake twice...


Aw come on, don't make it so easy for me! 

"Man humanity sure is dumb," is a weak argument to make in a backwater page of a forum dedicated to conversations with people all around the world about virtual musical instruments in a conversation with some dude using a computer with a 6-core CPU and 16 GB of RAM that didn't even cost a weeks' pay.


----------



## CATDAD

iwritemusic said:


> There are more than four chords.


And sometimes you don’t even need all four!


----------



## Rowy van Hest

LatinXCombo said:


> Disagree. The reason we can't find aliens out there is because they're even dumber than we are.


No we aren't.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

Piano is a crutch for emotional music.


----------



## doctoremmet

Rowy van Hest said:


> No we aren't.


Wait. Are youe outing yourself as an alien?


----------



## Rowy van Hest

doctoremmet said:


> Wait. Are youe outing yourself as an alien?


Shit... No, sorry... We are very human. Thank you.


----------



## KEM

The Schumacher Batman movies are much more enjoyable than the Burton ones


----------



## Trash Panda

KEM said:


> The Schumacher Batman movies are much more enjoyable than the Burton ones


Batman Forever was pretty great, but Batman and Robin? Really?


----------



## aeliron

Mike Fox said:


> Totally. I’m pulling out all the stops.


This is all falling flat.


----------



## Pappaus

We will get to the aliens. To be totally controversial, we might be the best species of all alien forms. It took 4.5 billion years to get to the point where i can read messages from all over the world and reply in real time. It might take a little longer to get out to other worlds. we just need to stay sharp.


----------



## Daniel James

Daniel James said:


> Some of your favorite movie tracks were likely written by ghost writers.
> 
> -DJ


Can I just point out how prophetic this post ended up being? 😂 I CAN SEE THE FUTURE 0_o


----------



## JamelaBanderson

Men's backs look better with hair.


----------



## Robin Thompson

Trash Panda said:


> Batman Forever was pretty great, but Batman and Robin? Really?


I agreed 20 years ago, but rewatching with my kids I found Forever a slog to get through - it's too long and slows to a crawl every time it attempts to get "serious." B&R however, while still spectacularly stupid, yes, is at least a breezier watch that can be appreciated as a silly romp not unlike the '66 film (although the '66 version is more upfront about doing it on purpose).

Both, of course, are objectively inferior to the Burton films.


----------



## Michel Simons

Pappaus said:


> We will get to the aliens. To be totally controversial, we might be the best species of all alien forms.


What? The rest is even worse?


----------



## KEM

Trash Panda said:


> Batman Forever was pretty great, but Batman and Robin? Really?



Literally just finished watching it on my flight back to STL and yes, while it is a terrible movie it is a ton of fun, same with Batman Forever, the Burton movies are a bit slow for me, although I do still enjoy them


----------



## KEM

Kanye West is the greatest solo artist of all time, and by a very wide margin at that, he has zero competition and no one has ever been as consistently innovative as him, Yeezus is the greatest album of all time and it’s proof that Kanye is an absolute genius and no one is or ever will be better


----------



## Marcus Millfield

KEM said:


> Kanye West is the greatest solo artist of all time, and by a very wide margin at that, he has zero competition and no one has every been as consistently innovative as him, Yeezus is the greatest album of all time and it’s proof that Kanye is an absolute genius and no one is or ever will be better


You really are a fan of Ye, aren't you? 

After some of your comments about the Yeezus album I've listened to it a few times. Although not really my cup of tea and the fact Ye has some, well ehm, "interesting" lyrics ("better be a dick than a swallower" anyone?), the stuff is really well produced and I understand your sentiment toward him and his music.

That being said, I don't agree with you 😄


----------



## KEM

Marcus Millfield said:


> You really are a fan of Ye, aren't you?
> 
> After some of your comments about the Yeezus album I've listened to it a few times. Although not really my cup of tea and the fact Ye has some, well ehm, "interesting" lyrics ("better be a dick than a swallower" anyone?), the stuff is really well produced and I understand your sentiment toward him and his music.
> 
> That being said, I don't agree with you 😄



Definitely don’t expect anyone here to really agree with me (hence why this is a perfect thread to post that opinion lol) but I don’t think anyone can deny the production quality of his music, especially Yeezus, that’s the golden standard of for me in terms of production quality, I’ve never heard anything sound as good as that album


----------



## Rowy van Hest

KEM said:


> Kanye West is the greatest solo artist of all time, and by a very wide margin at that, he has zero competition and no one has ever been as consistently innovative as him, Yeezus is the greatest album of all time and it’s proof that Kanye is an absolute genius and no one is or ever will be better


Kanye who?


----------



## MaxOctane

Kanye is legit talented. There's a new documentary (more of a camera tag-along over 20 years) on Netflix right now. I didn't realize he had a bit of a struggle to be taken seriously as a performer, after years of producing beats and tracks for others.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig

Most fun facts are just facts.

Many controversial opinions, on the other hand, are just fun facts.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Most fun facts are just facts.
> 
> Many controversial opinions, on the other hand, are just fun facts.


Controversial opinions are just that: *opinions*, not fact.


----------



## Zanshin

Kayne is talented sure, but he is also stupid as fuck, and he seems to not be receiving the mental health care he desperately needs.

EDIT: Sorry for being "real", not controversial haha.


----------



## dcoscina

Most low brass writing these days is sub par. They are capable of a lot more than pedal points. Oh, and trumpets can suck it.


----------



## Robin Thompson

dcoscina said:


> Most low brass writing these days is sub par. They are capable of a lot more than pedal points. Oh, and trumpets can suck it.


Guilty. I'm even a former brass player (horn), and I do write solo tuba here and there, but I never have a clue what to do with trombones. They confound me 😂


----------



## aeliron

Robin Thompson said:


> Guilty. I'm even a former brass player (horn), and I do write solo tuba here and there, but I never have a clue what to do with trombones. They confound me 😂


Would be much easier to figure out if those goldarned slides stopped moving around!


----------



## KEM

MaxOctane said:


> Kanye is legit talented. There's a new documentary (more of a camera tag-along over 20 years) on Netflix right now. I didn't realize he had a bit of a struggle to be taken seriously as a performer, after years of producing beats and tracks for others.




One of my all time favorite Kanye stories is when he was first trying to get signed by a major label, he would show up to his meetings with the executives and he’d jump on the table and started yelling about how he was gonna be the greatest artist of all time and none of them would ever offer him a deal so he would leave the building crying in shame

That always motivated me to just keep going and use the doubt from others as fuel


----------



## Marcus Millfield

dcoscina said:


> Oh, and trumpets can suck it.


Okay, now you're just being ridiculous.


----------



## dcoscina

Robin Thompson said:


> Guilty. I'm even a former brass player (horn), and I do write solo tuba here and there, but I never have a clue what to do with trombones. They confound me 😂


Being a trombone player... how dare you!!! 

Just kidding. Actually, I sub out horns for bones because they have more attack on their notes and greater range than most know. Quite a flexible instrument, but I'm biased


----------



## dcoscina

Marcus Millfield said:


> Okay, now you're just being ridiculous.


Actually, I honestly write sparingly for trumpets. Having sat in front of them for a good decade (jazz orchestras mostly) I got tired of their sound... quickly.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

dcoscina said:


> Actually, I honestly write sparingly for trumpets. Having sat in front of them for a good decade (jazz orchestras mostly) I got tired of their sound... quickly.


Having played in a few big bands myself, I have a good idea how you were affected by the trumpet section  I have suffered some hearing problems myself from that period, even with custom made earplugs with filters.

I can only ask of you to consider listening to some classical trumpet players in an effort to reverse those feelings. A trumpet can be quite warm and round if we want them to. Look up Maurice André, Winton Marsalis' classical pieces or Chris Botte for instance. The latter has a really warm sound.


----------



## KEM

dcoscina said:


> Actually, I honestly write sparingly for trumpets. Having sat in front of them for a good decade (jazz orchestras mostly) I got tired of their sound... quickly.



I’m not a fan of the trumpet either, it’s biggest use for me are the fast doubling blasts it can do, otherwise it just doesn’t have a very pleasing sound and I almost never use it


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Heathens, all of you!

It probably has as much to so with sample libraries not being able to sample trumpets that well.


----------



## Zanshin

I love the trumpet. Brass is my favorite orchestra section by a country mile. Strings are overrated.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Zanshin said:


> I love the trumpet. Brass is my favorite orchestra section by a country mile. Strings are overrated.


As is legato, but everybody knows that.


----------



## dcoscina

Marcus Millfield said:


> Heathens, all of you!
> 
> It probably has as much to so with sample libraries not being able to sample trumpets that well.


I think too many people write up too high in their range. They actually have a terrific tone in their mid-low range.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

dcoscina said:


> I think too many people write up too high in their range. They actually have a terrific tone in their mid-low range.


For cinematic and classical pieces, that's probably true. I do think that the more jazzy libraries don't go Maynard enough.


----------



## Robin Thompson

I like trumpet and I think there's enough libraries that sample them well (CB, CSB). But I do feel they have a very specific sound, which tends to fall into cliches for me, and they can easily take over a piece and make it all about them. So unless I'm deliberately trying to sound patriotic or something I find I generally hide the trumpets low in their range where they can "crease the edges" of the brass without drawing attention to themselves.


----------



## Michel Simons

Robin Thompson said:


> and they can easily take over a piece and make it all about them.


Because that's how it should be.


----------



## LatinXCombo

Robin Thompson said:


> I like trumpet and I think there's enough libraries that sample them well (CB, CSB). But I do feel they have a very specific sound, which tends to fall into cliches for me, and they can easily take over a piece and make it all about them. So unless I'm deliberately trying to sound patriotic or something I find I generally hide the trumpets low in their range where they can "crease the edges" of the brass without drawing attention to themselves.


“The first time I wrote an orchestra piece, I didn’t understand a single trumpet could outblow an entire string section!”

-Wynton Marsalis, 2019.

"Dude. How long have you been playing a trumpet?"
-Me, 2022


----------



## tressie5

Okay. So, I'm new to VI-C and I understand that Brer Zimmer is the GREAT GOD THAT BE here, but his soundtracks irk me. They begin fine then - KABLOOIE! - cliche percussives galore. Arrggghhhh! Right click delete. I do have purely orchestral arrangements of some of his work so I hope that redeems me.


----------



## LearningToCompose:)

easyrider said:


> Humans who don’t believe in God done blow people up.
> 
> Oh and I include the church of capitalism in there as well.


That's just straight up false


----------



## Zedcars

easyrider said:


> Humans who don’t believe in God done blow people up.
> 
> Oh and I include the church of capitalism in there as well.


Humans who do believe in a god blow people up too, including themselves. It’s incredibly sad and, regardless of your belief in any god, gods or no god, a seemingly insurmountable problem. Indoctrination of the very young should be illegal IMO, although that will likely never happen. If all main religions were taught (preferably not before the age of 11 or 12) from a cultural and historical perspective rather than as fact then this would allow some reasoned evaluation to replace dogmatic views. Either 1 religion is true or non of them are true. Given the vast number of proposed gods, the probability of picking the correct one is low, especially when then isn’t much choosing going on, but rather inheriting the religion of one’s parents.


----------



## Double Helix

Zedcars said:


> . . . Given the vast number of proposed gods, the probability of picking the correct one is low, especially when then isn’t much choosing going on, but rather inheriting the religion of one’s parents.


"Play Baal!"


----------



## LearningToCompose:)

Zedcars said:


> Indoctrination of the very young should be illegal IMO


Sounds very 1984
How on earth would you suggest that you would enforce that?
Would you put the religious people in jail? Should the children be taken from their parents?
Should the parents be put into re education camps?
Should they not be allowed to be parents in the first place?

And what would be the correct moral/values/world view to teach children?

Please do explain your solution to me that doesn't turn into tyrannical madness


----------



## Zedcars

LearningToCompose:) said:


> Sounds very 1984
> How on earth would you suggest that you would enforce that?
> Would you put the religious people in jail? Should the children be taken from their parents?
> Should the parents be put into re education camps?
> Should they not be allowed to be parents in the first place?
> 
> And what would be the correct moral/values/world view to teach children?
> 
> Please do explain your solution to me that doesn't turn into tyrannical madness


I said it would (likely) not happen. It’s just my view that it [indoctrination of children] should not [be allowed]. I agree, it’s unworkable.

[Edited for clarity]


----------



## LatinXCombo

Zedcars said:


> Humans who do believe in a god blow people up too, including themselves. It’s incredibly sad and, regardless of your belief in any god, gods or no god, a seemingly insurmountable problem. Indoctrination of the very young should be illegal IMO, although that will likely never happen. If all main religions were taught (preferably not before the age of 11 or 12) from a cultural and historical perspective rather than as fact then this would allow some reasoned evaluation to replace dogmatic views. Either 1 religion is true or non of them are true. Given the vast number of proposed gods, the probability of picking the correct one is low, especially when then isn’t much choosing going on, but rather inheriting the religion of one’s parents.


All true.

Also: irreligious people in the modern era continue to have irrational beliefs, still believe in original sin, still seek to wage war on sinners, still label anyone who opposes them as evil traitors, and fight off critics by all means, up to and including violence, and (of course) indoctrinate children as much as they can.

They just don't call it religion anymore.


----------



## carlc

Just to be more controversial than the religious & policital posts… I like my Waves plugins and I will likely renew my WUP subscription when I upgrade my Mac.


----------



## PeterN

Rowy van Hest said:


> Kanye who?


Kanye participated two days ago on our European summer 2023 fashion event.

We got a glimpse on what European 2023 summer fashion is. The message is quite clear. The zombie attack is starting around 2023-2024. Garlic will not alone keep these people at bay.


----------



## Zedcars

I don’t like cakes. Spongy, sickly, overly-sweet, gets caught all round your mouth, between your teeth and down your throat. People are always bringing in cakes at work and offing me a slice. I’ve made it clear I don’t like them and yet they continue to try and offer them. An ex girlfriend of might even got annoyed with me when she found out as she liked to bake them.

Same goes for toffees, boiled sweets, chewy sweets, treacle and syrup. Yuk! 🤮

And they lead to obesity and diabetes. I’d much rather eat an apple.


----------



## Robin Thompson

Zedcars said:


> I don’t like cakes. Spongy, sickly, overly-sweet, gets caught all round your mouth, between your teeth and down your throat. People are always bringing in cakes at work and offing me a slice. I’ve made it clear I don’t like them and yet they continue to try and offer them. An ex girlfriend of might even got annoyed with me when she found out as she liked to bake them.
> 
> Same goes for toffees, boiled sweets, chewy sweets, treacle and syrup. Yuk! 🤮
> 
> And they lead to obesity and diabetes. I’d much rather eat an apple.


Zedcars are like onions. Not like cakes.


----------



## Fidelity

PeterN said:


> Kanye participated two days ago on our European summer 2023 fashion event.
> 
> We got a glimpse on what European 2023 summer fashion is. The message is quite clear. The zombie attack is starting around 2023-2024. Garlic will not alone keep these people at bay.



Idk, that Mad Max look seems far closer to most peoples' realities than a catwalk. More importantly: two Kardashian-West enter, one West leave.


----------



## PeterN

Fidelity said:


> Idk, that Mad Max look seems far closer to most peoples' realities than a catwalk. More importantly: two Kardashian-West enter, one West leave.


The fashion company appears to predict a nuclear winter? What else is that. With a bunch deranged zombies drooling around. Nobody was carrying an axe. Maybe that thick moonwalker jacket Kanye was wearing might be handy next summer. A shotgun too.


----------



## telecode101

PeterN said:


> Kanye participated two days ago on our European summer 2023 fashion event.
> 
> We got a glimpse on what European 2023 summer fashion is. The message is quite clear. The zombie attack is starting around 2023-2024. Garlic will not alone keep these people at bay.



Here's my controversial opinion. I sort of get it. If you approach it as fashion is art (which it indeed is!) and you are trying to create progress and advances in the art form that allows it to be interpreted as separate and distinct from art forms in the past -- this is new and distinct and it moving in a new different and more modern direction than for example, Gucci or Channel fashion from the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Trash Panda

I have no interest in Pacific Strings and it has nothing to do with second violins.


----------



## PebbleStream

doctoremmet said:


> Kirk Hunter strings are the be-all-end-all of string libraries.


For sure? I see Audio Plugin Deals is selling all 3 for $99, I like the sound though the legato sounds a little strange, as it does for the brass... Probably won't jump on this but just curious.


----------



## doctoremmet

PebbleStream said:


> For sure? I see Audio Plugin Deals is selling all 3 for $99, I like the sound though the legato sounds a little strange, as it does for the brass... Probably won't jump on this but just curious.


Erm… no. The purpose of this thread was to pose controversial opinions. This wasn’t an actual opinion but me stating something I wholeheartedly do not think is true. Making it controversial. But not my own opinion. Hence it being a post in the General Musings section


----------



## PebbleStream

doctoremmet said:


> Erm… no. The purpose of this thread was to pose controversial opinions. This wasn’t an actial opinion but me stating something I wholeheartedly do not think is true. Making it controversial. But not my own opinion.


Ahhh hahaha OK, thanks  I wouldn't judge if it was though!


----------



## tressie5

THESE are controversial opinions? I thought folks would talk about abolishing affirmative action or abortion, gun control, opening shooting centers for hard drug users, reparations for descendants of slaves, that sort of thing.

(Yeah, I always go too far).


----------



## Windbag

Controversial, not incendiary 

I'll go: black licorice > red vines.


----------



## muk

Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. And so does biting into a car tire.


----------



## cqd

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Expert keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. But so does biting into a car tire.


Yeah, I kind of agree..and as for that really expensive 'best in the world' coffee, where they get a monkey to eat the beans and shit them out, it's just unpleasant..


----------



## MaxOctane

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. But so does biting into a car tire.


I am told some people actually enjoy that foul liquid called “beer,” too.


----------



## cloudbuster

The easiest way to make my ears bleed would be exposing them to any auto-tuned BS like Moombahton; Eurodance or anything of that sort* and once we're at it _anything _written by J.S.Bach or Philip Glass (to name but a few).

*you have no idea how much I suffered scanning through the factory presets of VPS Avenger and that groovy dude below doesn't exactly help me to cope with these issues ...


----------



## Bruhelius

My god is better than your god.


----------



## Loïc D

I prefer bass clef over any other clef since I’m a child learning theory.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. But so does biting into a car tire.


I have the same with red wine.


----------



## Robin Thompson

Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey is so much better than the first one.


----------



## Coffee-Milk

Performance Samples libaries don't sound good. Just something about the room sound that sounds unpleasant. Tweaking the mics doesn't do it for me. I'm basing this off the libraries I have : Caspian, Fluid Brass, Oceania, various freebies.


----------



## doctoremmet

Coffee-Milk said:


> Performance Samples libaries don't sound good. Just something about the room sound that sounds unpleasant. Tweaking the mics doesn't do it for me. I'm basing this off the libraries I have : Caspian, Fluid Brass, Oceania, various freebies.


Interesting. What about the demos made with them? Same problem for you?



This doesn’t sound good to you?


----------



## Coffee-Milk

doctoremmet said:


> Interesting. What about the demos made with them? Same problem for you?
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn’t sound good to you?



That sounds good. But not when in my hands. Hehe. They do have qualities I like, which is why I bought a few. Hoping someday jasper can have access to the rooms and equipment the big players do.


----------



## Polkasound

Stevie Ray Vaughan wasn't that good of a musician. He just tricked people into thinking he was by playing louder than everyone else.


----------



## doctoremmet

Polkasound said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan wasn't that good of a musician. He just tricked people into thinking he was by playing louder than everyone else.


In fact, his trick was discovered and copied by makers of plugins. Most don’t do much more than just increase gain by half a decibel.


----------



## chocobitz825

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. But so does biting into a car tire.


Tea is just dirty water


----------



## chocobitz825

Controversial Opinion: most YouTube channels are just like drug dealers peddling products and gossip, feeding into people’s GAS and need to be in on news and scandal. 

Whatever alternative media they think they’re creating in contrast to traditional media, they’re actually worse by being far less honest about their motives of monetary gain and notoriety. At least when tv news is sensational they say it’s for the ratings. Youtubers use clickbait titles and blame it on the algorithm while trying to convince us they’re noble and doing it for the integrity of their channel. Even after that most of them still ask for direct financial support. 

YouTube is the kingpin. YouTubers are the drug dealers. Content is the drug with the only purpose of getting you hooked and hoping you consume and buy more.


----------



## muk

chocobitz825 said:


> Tea is just dirty water



Tea actually makes sense. You boil the dirty water to kill the bacteria and make it drinkable. Then you add some herb or other to add a mildly floral bouquet. If brewing tea involved burning to the ground the herbs first, then I'd be with you.



Marcus Millfield said:


> I have the same with red wine.


Red wine is an interesting one. I am reasonably certain that it was created when an incompetent vintner failed to stop the fermentation in time. Sauser (new wine) is the product you actually want to have. It has the right balance between sweetness and alcohol. Makes drinking it pure joy.
After our clumsy vintner botched the process of creating new vine, naturally the question arose what to do with the heavy, red result. Drinking it straight is a misapplication that was bound to come up. When used properly, red wine is an important and tasty cooking ingredient, especially in heavy sauces. When in a pinch, you can also use it for dyeing fabrics.



MaxOctane said:


> I am told some people actually enjoy that foul liquid called “beer,” too.


My theory about beer - that nobody wants to hear, but I am going to relate it anyways: nice try. For maybe half a second, beer can taste quite interesting and not unpleasant. Right before your taste buds get cauterized by downright absurd bitterness that puts even coffee to shame. Whoever invented it, they show that genius and madness are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## tmhuud

GREAT post ^


----------



## muk

Thanks @tmhuud. Don't get me started on carbonated water.

Maybe one of these days I'll get around writing the small lexicon of human beverages. That's just what mankind has been waiting for.


----------



## PeterN

"Making Star Wars mockups should be banned in 2023, just like Stairway To Heaven is banned in guitar shops."


----------



## Marcus Millfield

muk said:


> My theory about beer - that nobody wants to hear, but I am going to relate it anyways: nice try. For maybe half a second, beer can taste quite interesting and not unpleasant. Right before your taste buds get cauterized by downright absurd bitterness that puts even coffee to shame. Whoever invented it, they show that genius and madness are two sides of the same coin.


What I learned from the local pub, which has been open since 1487, is that in the past, beer was used as a way to pay the local workers. Not only that, but brewed beer was the only way they could ensure not spreading diseases under workers because of serving contaminated water.


----------



## PeterN

muk said:


> Tea actually makes sense. You boil the dirty water to kill the bacteria and make it drinkable. Then you add some herb or other to add a mildly floral bouquet. If brewing tea involved burning to the ground the herbs first, then I'd be with you.


That's why the Tibetans started drinking tea. They just knew they didn't get sick drinking it.

Then you added some RANCID yak butter and salt - can you imagine what it tastes like. Like blue cheese and Lipton. But you can get used to it.

Anyone thinking tea is b-shit, should look into its history. Even English history is enough. But the Japanese pulled it furthest. It became a God. There is, of course, a reason.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

PeterN said:


> Yak butter


That doesn't sound too apetizing in and of itself...


----------



## PeterN

Marcus Millfield said:


> That doesn't sound too apetizing in and of itself...


rancid, not only yak butter. rancid yak butter. there's a saying on slopes of the high mountains, if you have the chance to sleep with a Tibetan lady, you can't use the bed sheets anymore, due to the rancid butter smell.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

PeterN said:


> rancid, not only yak butter. rancid yak butter. there's a saying on slopes of the high mountains, if you have the chance to sleep with a Tibetan lady, you can't use the bed sheets anymore, due to the rancid butter smell.


Oh my


----------



## Polkasound

If Hans Zimmer had only written his music for concertina, his career would have _really_ taken off.


----------



## PebbleStream

Polkasound said:


> If Hans Zimmer had only written his music for concertina, his career would have _really_ taken off.


I've been learning reading and writing wrong.


----------



## Robin Thompson

muk said:


> My theory about beer - that nobody wants to hear, but I am going to relate it anyways: nice try. For maybe half a second, beer can taste quite interesting and not unpleasant. Right before your taste buds get cauterized by downright absurd bitterness that puts even coffee to shame. Whoever invented it, they show that genius and madness are two sides of the same coin.


The US may be to blame for that, we've somehow gotten this bizarre idea that bitterness is the whole point. The microbrew trend especially has mostly been an arms race to see who can stuff as much hopps as physically possible into a pint. Luckily I learned to drink beer in Germany, where they know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## ZeroZero

easyrider said:


> You have no soul…. ( watch it all )



RIP FYI For his _first _album Prince composed all of his tracks, produced and performed them.


----------



## ZeroZero

Yes she is watching you ALL in this thread. NO exceptions!


----------



## chocobitz825

ZeroZero said:


> RIP FYI For his _first _album Prince composed all of his tracks, produced and performed them.


Doing everything by one’s self is a potential sign of both genius, and complete lack of leadership/teamwork skills.


----------



## PeterN

chocobitz825 said:


> Doing everything by one’s self is a potential sign of both genius, and complete lack of leadership/teamwork skills.


Would say that's *talent* not genius. But *very talented*. Guess is, that the nowadays rag Rolling Stones wrote it - when it was still readable - and then it became Prince is "genius". Or maybe it was Prince himself, who pulled that.

Real genius is when you can pick a piece of mud, blow on it, and it turns to a crystal or something. It involves magic. Something beyond the ape humans programmed mind. Princes guitar solo is close. Almost there.


----------



## dcoscina

While I respect the great deal of stress and work that goes into modern film scores, I just don’t relate to them like I do with Silver Age scores. Sorry.


----------



## chocobitz825

another one just hit me…


Music production hobbyists should not be the loudest voices in the debate over the pricing of music production, instruments, hardware, and software. 

It’s an impossible tier to appeal to. Beginners, artists/creators, and pros are easy…they all have a reasonable budget for their endeavors and can gauge how much they can ideally make from engaging in the craft. Hobbyists don’t always have any interest in recouping the cost of their craft, via their craft. They often view each purchase as a loss, and as hobbyists are far more prone to GAS that will not pay off.


----------



## Cdnalsi

BBCSO brass is plenty loud and it would be completely unrealistic to go higher dynamics.


----------



## José Herring

Cdnalsi said:


> BBCSO brass is plenty loud and it would be completely unrealistic to go higher dynamics.


Unless a library can at least reach this, then it might as well not even record brass.


----------



## scarboroughwa

AudioLoco said:


> I really despise Prince and especially his music.


Always thought he was over rated.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

Cdnalsi said:


> BBCSO brass is plenty loud and it would be completely unrealistic to go higher dynamics.


Eh, no.

And even if this were true, BBCSO brass and especially the horns sound awful at higher dynamics.


----------



## Polkasound

I didn't start this thread so I could be wrong, but I was under the impression nothing posted here was intended to be taken seriously. The wittier or more outrageous the opinion, the better.


----------



## method1

Quentin Tarantino is completely overrated and Once Upon A Time in Hollywood was a terrible movie.


----------



## TheWhat

British television presenters use the word “extraordinary” far too often and it’s because of this radical opinion that I’ve been prevented from winning the Spitfire spin the wheel on the donkey game.


----------



## TWY

Lol. Don't mean to be a pooper here..........but how is this thead comprised of actual "controversial" opninions?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Music written by bald composers has an extra sheen that has yet to be replicated by puny software.


----------



## ZeroZero

I don't like "Epic" music


----------



## chocobitz825

TWY said:


> Lol. Don't mean to be a pooper here..........but how is this thead comprised of actual "controversial" opninions?


Time changes all things 

including the vibe of a thread 😂


----------



## chocobitz825

Polkasound said:


> I didn't start this thread so I could be wrong, but I was under the impression nothing posted here was intended to be taken seriously. The wittier or more outrageous the opinion, the better.


I read music charts, not minds, nor the room! If you say you want controversial opinions, expect proper delivery of the product you ordered!


----------



## PeterN

Here's a more serious one. Im throwing this in, so I can dig it up to boast about it, after 2-3 years:

"Africa--> food crisis-->famine-->migration-->Ebola-->moonshot. Investing in pandemics is good decision now".


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Oooooookay…


----------



## Zedcars

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. And so does biting into a car tire.


^This x1000%


----------



## Zedcars

We are all but autonomous robots. It’s inescapable.


----------



## Zanshin

PeterN said:


> Here's a more serious one. Im throwing this in, so I can dig it up to boast about it, after 2-3 years:
> 
> "Africa--> food crisis-->famine-->migration-->Ebola-->moonshot. Investing in pandemics is good decision now".


Wait... what?!






Controversial opinions


Robert Plant's voice is awful sounding.




vi-control.net





Edit: BTW that preview is wrong you have to click through, that's just the first post on that page, I think Robert Plant is awesome lol.


----------



## chocobitz825

PeterN said:


> Here's a more serious one. Im throwing this in, so I can dig it up to boast about it, after 2-3 years:
> 
> "Africa--> food crisis-->famine-->migration-->Ebola-->moonshot. Investing in pandemics is good decision now".


And all this from a Toto song? 😳


----------



## Great Zed

This thread has me acutely aware of just how much a basic bitch I really am.


----------



## PeterN

Zanshin said:


> Wait... what?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Controversial opinions
> 
> 
> Robert Plant's voice is awful sounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW that preview is wrong you have to click through, that's just the first post on that page, I think Robert Plant is awesome lol.


do i need to say more. that is wfp. once you get that in system, you must go further, and connect dots. hey, we saw this years ago. years.


----------



## handz

ZeroZero said:


> I don't like "Epic" music


If you mean that "trailer" music or "2 steps from hell" kind of music than I second that, this "orchestral pop metal" is really just annoying after a while


----------



## Ambrose Luxor

Some people just need to drink better coffee.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Soft string textures are for shy composers.


----------



## Loïc D

PeterN said:


> "Making Star Wars mockups should be banned in 2023, just like Stairway To Heaven is banned in guitar shops."


I just made one but it’s still 2022. 😀


----------



## Loïc D

method1 said:


> Quentin Tarantino is completely overrated and Once Upon A Time in Hollywood was a terrible movie.


Not just Once Upon A Time in Hollywood I’m afraid.

By mimicking / paying tribute to B-movies, you end up with B-movies.

After Jackie Brown, there are no movies I’ve watched twice. I almost left the theatre at Kill Bill.


----------



## LatinXCombo

Loïc D said:


> Not just Once Upon A Time in Hollywood I’m afraid.
> 
> By mimicking / paying tribute to B-movies, you end up with B-movies.
> 
> After Jackie Brown, there are no movies I’ve watched twice. I almost left the theatre at Kill Bill.


Sadly agree -- Pulp Fiction was interesting in an experimental sense, and had great music and actors, but if you had watched it in chrono order I'm not sure it would have been as appealing.

Kill Bill was just...silly in places. Carried by the actors alone, but after that one, I never saw the need to watch another QT movie.


----------



## SupremeFist

chocobitz825 said:


> Doing everything by one’s self is a potential sign of both genius, and complete lack of leadership/teamwork skills.


But then Prince worked with the Revolution for a long time, and iirc always credited Wendy Melvoin with the guitar chords that open "Purple Rain". (If he was not a genius I don't understand what people mean by the word.)


----------



## SupremeFist

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. And so does biting into a car tire.


Without 18th-century coffeehouses, no Enlightenment. (You might think this a good trade, I suppose.)


----------



## muk

SupremeFist said:


> Without 18th-century coffeehouses, no Enlightenment. (You might think this a good trade, I suppose.)


Indeed!


----------



## LatinXCombo

muk said:


> Most controversial opinion I believe in: coffee is a terrible misunderstanding, a huge glitch in human history. Who in their right mind went: lets pick that berry, throw it in the fire, pour water over the resulting coals and drink whatever concoction I get out of it? Well, as was to be expected of such a procedure, the result is a bitter, sour, burnt something that surely only through an unparalleled case of 'The Emperor's New Clothes' can have become the ubiquitious drink it is today. I cannot fathom anybody really enjoying that taste. Experts keep telling: 'It's such a complex taste. It has up to 42 different aromatics'. Yes. And so does biting into a car tire.


Boredom + Hunger ==> things that change Human history.


----------



## JohnS

One can have enough string libraries.


----------



## liquidlino

JohnS said:


> One can have enough string libraries.


I have at *least* two too many. But there's no selling them or giving them away, so that's a lesson learnt.


----------



## JohnS

liquidlino said:


> I have at *least* two too many. But there's no selling them or giving them away, so that's a lesson learnt.


Lets not forget that we are not buying the libraries, just the right to use them. If you do not need the "spare" two anymore, you've probably already used them up.


----------



## AMBi

Developers who only display their prices in Euros or Pounds (ew), , instead of USD (normal people money) deserve to be publicly shamed and humiliated


----------



## Jaap

N=mc2


----------



## thesteelydane

I don't like impressionism. Don't like the music, don't like the paintings. I can appreciate the artistry and the genius of coming up with something new that had never been done before, but I still hate it (with a few notable exceptions).


----------



## Pop Corn

AMBi said:


> Developers who only display their prices in Euros or Pounds (ew), , instead of USD (normal people money) deserve to be publicly shamed and humiliated


I would have agreed with you 6 months ago, as I used to like seeing USD prices because generally it meant there was a tidy discount when converted to Euro. But now, all 3 currencies are basically the same .. 🥲😔 $300 was around €250-€260 not too long ago, maybe less. 

On the bright side, GBP sort of makes up for it, since that went from about 70p = €1 to much closer to being £1 = €1. When it says €300 now, it's basically $300 and £300. Give or take 20. Although it's fluctuating a lot quite regularly these days.

The worst is not displaying tax on their site. Some don't even show tax until checkout, or making you make an account first and stuff. Cheeky cheeky.


----------



## nolotrippen

I just can't get upset that corn syrup is being used. Plus it has such a nice legato.


----------



## PeterN

"Prayer is deeply profound, and you should try to find this existential connection, because you have been manipulated away from it."


----------



## PeterN

"The vast majority of the American artists are monitoring what is majority opinion, and then going safely behind it. If he has strong opinions on some issue, it means that he doesn't know much about it."


----------



## doctoremmet

I think Bowie said it best…


----------



## PeterN

doctoremmet said:


> I think Bowie said it best…



That was 1997. US was still "remotely visitable" in that year. How would Bowie react today.


----------



## doctoremmet

The man was a visionary, I’ll leave it at that. I visited the US for the first time in ‘98 - stayed in NYC for a couple of weeks, so arguably I was in an oasis of enlightenment Stateside. And even there and then I often hummed this song hehe.


----------



## method1

VIs are as good or better than vintage & modern hardware synths, same goes for modeled fx eg compressors & EQs.


----------



## PeterN

@doctoremmet 

I have updated my opinion on US artists after some extra pondering:

- Nowadays, most art from USA is politically correct garbage, copied, or - as a result of manipulation - influenced by marxism, to pretend to be "original" or “revolutionary”. The vast majority of US artists are copying, and, monitoring majority opinion to have a “safe” opinion. The modern American artist is a slimy coward, none better than a rotten Big Mac -


----------



## jbuhler

That anyone would think the biggest issue with US artists is their influence by Marxism is fucking hilarious.


----------



## doctoremmet

Ah yes, marxism. It appears to be an anxiety inducing word in some communities of folk who have no clue what it even is. Great controversial opinion, well done Peter.


----------



## Trash Panda

doctoremmet said:


> Ah yes, marxism. It appears to be an anxiety inducing word in some communities of folk who have no clue what it even is. Great controversial opinion, well done Peter.


To be fair to Peter, there is nothing more American than speaking with conviction on topics you have zero actual clue about.


----------



## Michel Simons

doctoremmet said:


> I think Bowie said it best…



I love Earthling. I bought the Brilliant Adventure box set some time ago, but I still have to start going through it. Thank goodness (for more than one reason) I have some time off at the end of this year.


----------



## method1

Updating my previous controversial opinion. Not only are plugins equal (or more equal) than their hardware counterparts, they are also marxist.


----------



## DoubleTap

My controversial opinion isn’t really all that controversial at all since it’s self-evidently true: the only people who truly understand music are drummers.


----------



## ag75

Denix said:


> Awarding the Nobel Prize in Literature to Bob Dylan was pretentious bullshit.


He thought so as well. He didn’t even show up to except the award!


----------



## Pappaus

PeterN said:


> @doctoremmet
> 
> I have updated my opinion on US artists after some extra pondering:
> 
> - Nowadays, most art from USA is politically correct garbage, copied, or - as a result of manipulation - influenced by marxism, to pretend to be "original" or “revolutionary”. The vast majority of US artists are copying, and, monitoring majority opinion to have a “safe” opinion. The modern American artist is a slimy coward, none better than a rotten Big Mac -


To take Peter's thought further, aren't most artists (composers, writers, authors, etc) copying and monitoring majority opinion in order to create something that will sell? No one is out there trying to produce a graphic novel version of the complete works of Proust. 
And then to part two - aren't majority opinions majority because more people have them than not. - Hence the majority - 
And finally aren't' all Big Macs rotten to begin with? And it is still selling billions.


----------



## LatinXCombo

doctoremmet said:


> Ah yes, marxism. It appears to be an anxiety inducing word in some communities of folk who have no clue what it even is. Great controversial opinion, well done Peter.


I...can't...stop...myself.....


----------



## Robin Thompson

PeterN said:


> That was 1997. US was still "remotely visitable" in that year. How would Bowie react today.


I think we know. He got to 2016 and dipped.


----------



## Karmand

I think this is a 'good' thread. Amazing how the truth comes up true when continually tested. Once it's tested not true; it's amazing how many people still believe it to be true.


----------



## Ambrose Luxor

I was about to suggest that G# should be tuned to 411 Hz because 3 x 137 = 411, but I remembered that seconds are arbitrary units, so never mind.


----------

